# Tried the Gadgets from Third Hand Archery - An Honest Review



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Well let me start by saying that I have heard of Third Hand Archery products but have never tried them. I do not get into the hunting "gadgets", if I use it it is because the product works and helps aid me in taking deer. I prefer the KISS method when it comes to hunting so the less stuff I have to worry about when on stand the better. My main concern when I am on a treestand is running an arrow through a deer. This is my honest review of these products. 







Visual Inspection:

Bow holder: EXTREMELY well built. Solid as a rock. Durability issues do not seem to even enter the picture with this product. Appears to be very simple to install. 







Stabilizer Straps: again very well built. Solid steel cinch buckle. Grips tight could not pull through the buckle without pressing the release mechanism. Woven straps are well constructed and seem very strong. 







OK on to the testing!! 

Bow Holder: As stated previously this thing is built solid like a tank. Quality is not a question with the Third Hand Products. Install time about 3-4 minutes. I was more aprehensive with this product as I am careful with my bows since I cant walk into a shop and buy one off the shelf. I wanted to make sure that it couldnt fall out while climbing. I tried to make it fall out while i was at ground level where i could catch it. Never even came close to making it come out of the holder. So I got on the platform and began climbing. First time it was a lil different than climbing without the weight of the bow on the upper portion of the climber but quickly got used to it and became a non issue. It became even less of an issue because when you are up the bow is up and you are ready to shoot. I am a rather large individual (6'6" 360lbs) so I take up the better portion of the climber. There are only 2 draw backs I found about the bowholder and those relate to me being my size and would not affect an average sized individual. The inside screws that come through the bottom plate kept getting caught on my pants as I would sit down and try to stand up to continue climbing. I could easily remedy this by simply cutting it off just below the nut. (I also need to move it further forward on the rail) Really not an issue if I would have positioned it better when I put it on the stand. The second draw back due to my size was how close the bow sat to the climber rail. I found my arms hitting it (the holder works fantastic though it never approached coming out the holder held tight) as I would climb. Simply extending it 2"-3" away from the rail would make it work better for me. (I have since found out I can slide the holder out some to give me more room!) Neither of these two minor draw backs would keep me from using or buying the product. They are minor issues and are due to my size, so I am used to minor inconviences in life. Best feature once on the stand bow is in a great position to pick up and get ready to draw with minimal movement. Bottom line IT WORKS as advertised and is an awesome bow holder!







Stabalizer Straps: Ok as I stated earlier these things look built tough and are built tough after using them. Very impressed with the quality. Install time both sides about 1 minute. Climbing with the straps extended was flawless they do not get in the way at all. After climbing the tree I set the top where I wanted it and cinched down the straps and I will never go back to my old system ever again!! My old system was a rope that I used to pull the cable tight to the tree (sounds silly but it was better than the system that came with the stand) It also replaced the rope that held the two stand sections together so they couldn't seperate if the bottom would happen to fall. I feel much safer with this system (about a 1000% safer). These things lock down TIGHT! I am not sure really how to explain how solid and stable this makes the stand you really have to try it to believe it, but its amazing. I have always been impressed with how stable and quiet my climbers have been but this is ROCK SOLID. No movement at all no matter how you move on the stand or how hard you bump the rail of the climber (and trust me i tried) I have always leaned against my climber rail and used it to extend my range of motion on the stand (and to make sure the cam doesnt smack the bar i lean against it when i shoot) and I feel even safer doing this now. I have tried a couple methods of securing the climber once at hunting height and this is hands down the finest system i have used. Now I just need to get another set since i have 2 climbers!








Overall thoughts: I was surprised how much quicker I was set up once I got up the tree. Takes literally 2 seconds to cinch down the straps and your bow is already up there with you. Simply rotate the bowholder in the upright position and nock and arrow and you are ready to hunt. About 15 seconds time and you are ready. Impressive! Third Hand Archery was great to deal with he asked me to try these products and share my thoughts after using. Sent the package out and it arrived extremely fast. Customer service from my experience is top notch! Now I just need to ask where to send the check as I will be purchasing this product! Thank you thirdhandman for giving me the opportunity to try the products. I am SOLD! If you choose to order these products tell em whack&stack sent ya. It won't save ya any money (not needed they are worth every penny) but it will show that AT is a viable source for promoting a product.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the review, Josh. I've been a fan of the bow holders for a long time. I have 4 or 5 of them either on stands or waiting to be put on one.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

thats it..I really need to order both of those products!


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

Nice review. I have the stabilizer straps and bowholder and everything works just like they say. Top notch products.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

I am going to have to get that setup before next season....I wasn't aware you coudl actually climb with your bow attached...thats awesome!


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

I would not use either of those products based on how I hunt but i just want to say you did a very good thorough review. 

Matt


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

qdmbucks said:


> I would not use either of those products based on how I hunt but i just want to say you did a very good thorough review.
> 
> Matt


lol they would be very hard to use on a spot and stalk hunt for sure, but if you are hunting out of a treestand (especially a climber) I now consider them a must have! the bow holder can be attached to a regular hang on or ladder stand also. thank you I tried to show how they were actually in use and point out things that I found to be beneficial or drawbacks. i was nitpicking to find the drawbacks on the bowholder and that could have been avoided if i would have positioned it better.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*Great review and I agree great products..I am working on a review of the Third hand archery Kentucky bowhunter package(which include both the above items)..I dont have any pics as my gear is all packed together with my climber..But I am not disappointed with the package at all..*


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

TTY for the early birds


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great reviw wack n stack. I am waiting on a climber to show up at the house in the next day or two and have been looking at both these items on their web site. I am going to order them prob this week. Been so many good reviews on the straps that it's hard not to get them.


----------



## TCDXT (Jan 20, 2008)

I have both of them also, never got to try out the bow holder yet because I used the stand for a gun hunt because I hunt out of a lock on normally. The straps however are as advertised and I feel safer and well worth the money.


----------



## Johndel (Nov 16, 2007)

I have the bow holder. I really like it. Climbing with it takes getting used to because of the weight difference on the one side of the climber. Good Luck and Enjoy!


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

I just ordered the Kentucky Bowhunter package based entirely on this review. Nice review.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Nice review. I think I am going to have some sets of those stabilzer straps for next season.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I want to know what the straps are curing? My stand doesn't move now. But you guys are obviously seeing something you like . So give me some more info please.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I really need to get one of those bow holders! That is one thing I HATE about stand hunting. I am always afraid a deer will come in while I am climbing up or down and I will miss my chance. It would be nice to have the bow ready at all times. Great review!


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Whack and Stack , i see you have your Stabilizer straps connected to your platform straight down from the top section of your climber . If you think that feels comfortable if you watch thirdhands video of the strap and move the straps on your platform towards the back it actually grips even better . Not trying to tell you that the way you have it is wrong maybe that works better for you then any other way ? Either way there hasnt been a product that i have purchased from thirdhand that i havent truely enjoyed using and was exactlly as advertised . I even bought the bowholder to mount to my Ol Man Multivision and there was some issues with mounting it and thirdhand imediately contacted me and cleared the issue up and it works fine . Great Product from a Great Guy and MADE IN AMERICA !!


----------



## decalman (Sep 27, 2011)

P&y only said:


> I want to know what the straps are curing? My stand doesn't move now. But you guys are obviously seeing something you like . So give me some more info please.


When we sit the top part of the climber can not move right? Since the straps connect from the top front of the stand to the bottom back and are cinched tight, when we stand the front of the stand stays pulled down by our body weight on the floor which is now pulling down on the straps. You can literally lift on the front of the stand and it will not move. You can lean against the rail to get more range of motion. As wack n stack says, ya got to try it and you will never go back. Simply said it just makes your stand rock solid and safer.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

I have an older LW stand so I have the straps already but might get the bow holder since the one in the platform wont hold my bow.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nurface said:


> Whack and Stack , i see you have your Stabilizer straps connected to your platform straight down from the top section of your climber . If you think that feels comfortable if you watch thirdhands video of the strap and move the straps on your platform towards the back it actually grips even better . Not trying to tell you that the way you have it is wrong maybe that works better for you then any other way ? Either way there hasnt been a product that i have purchased from thirdhand that i havent truely enjoyed using and was exactlly as advertised . I even bought the bowholder to mount to my Ol Man Multivision and there was some issues with mounting it and thirdhand imediately contacted me and cleared the issue up and it works fine . Great Product from a Great Guy and MADE IN AMERICA !!


Your 100% correct on the placement of the strap at the bottom. I have moved it already. Obviously from the review it worked like this lol but thirdhandman informed me that they need to be farther back as well. Good catch!


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## mudslinger64 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been thinking of getting this set up,now after reading this I will have to place an order.thanks for the review.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

P&y only said:


> I want to know what the straps are curing? My stand doesn't move now. But you guys are obviously seeing something you like . So give me some more info please.


Well I was always pretty satisfied with my climber in the past as well. Even with tightening the top part of the stand it would still wiggle and moved when bumped against. It and the bottom were always two seperate pieces and acted as such. Basically these straps turn it into a one piece unit. The top flat out wont move while your on stand and i yanked and tried to move it. I said its hard to explain how sturdy it is you just have to try it, but I think it's basically like standing in cherry picker bucket as it turns the top and bottom into one solid unit. Hope that helps. I wasn't a journalism major in college that's the best I can do to explain it


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

irishhacker said:


> I just ordered the Kentucky Bowhunter package based entirely on this review. Nice review.


👍 glad it was helpful info


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Guys.....I have the bowholder on my Viper for 5 or 6 years now. It is a great bowholder but it is just that....a bowholder. I tried climbing with my bow in it several times and will not do it again. The climb became all about not dropping the bow out of the holder and not about getting up the tree quickly and quietly. Why take the chance?

How long does it actually take to haul your bow up? Takes me about 15 seconds.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

mudslinger64 said:


> I have been thinking of getting this set up,now after reading this I will have to place an order.thanks for the review.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem. I got another set coming too!




Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Joe W. said:


> Guys.....I have the bowholder on my Viper for 5 or 6 years now. It is a great bowholder but it is just that....a bowholder. I tried climbing with my bow in it several times and will not do it again. The climb became all about not dropping the bow out of the holder and not about getting up the tree quickly and quietly. Why take the chance?
> 
> How long does it actually take to haul your bow up? Takes me about 15 seconds.


Your right it is just a bow holder. I tried to make the bow come out its not a concern of mine while climbing anymore. It took me about 3 times of sitting and standing to get used to having it on there. Having the bow on the stand didn't even cross my mind coming down the tree. I will say this product in no way made my climber any louder while climbing. And after climbing once with it I can go at the same rate of speed as prior. To me it was just nice having it there when I got there. 1 less thing to do. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

You will NOT beat that bow holder!! I have one on my Summit 180 Max and that's where it will stay. I will eventually have one on every stand I own. This guy is the real deal. Get the word out. Great review..


----------



## decalman (Sep 27, 2011)

Joe W. said:


> Guys.....I have the bowholder on my Viper for 5 or 6 years now. It is a great bowholder but it is just that....a bowholder. I tried climbing with my bow in it several times and will not do it again. The climb became all about not dropping the bow out of the holder and not about getting up the tree quickly and quietly. Why take the chance?
> 
> How long does it actually take to haul your bow up? Takes me about 15 seconds.


Joe I don't believe the reason to take the bow with us is so we can climb faster. Faster is louder and more dangerous. Most of us either have had it happen to ourselves or know others who have had a deer come in while climbing down in the morning or up in the afternoon and had our bow on the ground. Hard to shoot a deer with the bow on the ground. If fear of droping the bow is the problem, just push the bow back to the tree. Grab the treestand and the wrist sling together, now it can't fall. We can take our time climbing which is much safer and quieter. If the deer comes in while climbing, shoot the deer and go get it. I've don it twice.


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

decalman said:


> Joe I don't believe the reason to take the bow with us is so we can climb faster. Faster is louder and more dangerous. Most of us either have had it happen to ourselves or know others who have had a deer come in while climbing down in the morning or up in the afternoon and had our bow on the ground. Hard to shoot a deer with the bow on the ground. If fear of droping the bow is the problem, just push the bow back to the tree. Grab the treestand and the wrist sling together, now it can't fall. We can take our time climbing which is much safer and quieter. If the deer comes in while climbing, shoot the deer and go get it. I've don it twice.


Dude....Please re-read my post....I said "quickly and quietly"....I wear a harness all the way up and all the way down.....I cinch the top portion of my climber to the tree and tether the 2 halves together. I am all about safety and I will tell you....having that bvow in that holder while climbing distracts you from the act of climbing safely and makes you worry about your bow and do things differently. That is dangerous.
You suggest carrying an allen wrench in order to adjust the angle of the bow in the holder? Not me. I am not about to do that up in a tree. 
My bow sits almost upright by my left hand....just angled forward enough to allow it's weight to hold it in place. This allows for minimal movement to get it out of the bowholder in the presence of a deer....if you have it laying vertically you will have to move a lot to pick it up. I know...I have been using it for years.

I have said it before....it is the best treestand bowholder out there,.....in my 6 years of experience using it it is a mistake to market it by promoting keeping your bow in it while climbing. I am talking from real world hunting experience.


----------



## DSites (Dec 16, 2010)

I have been using his bow holder for years. I see him every year at The Eastern Sports and Outdoor Show in Harisburg Pa. I have the Equalizer Treestand and it comes with straps on it just like that. They are the best way to keep your footclimber and seat attached and to lock it in once you set up. Thirdhandman is a AWESOME Company to do business with. Very honest and always just fun to have a conversation with. Great review on some AWESOME PRODUCTS!!!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Joe if you have found the way it works best for you that's great. I simply used it the way it was advertised and it worked for me. I am not sure about the Allen wrench thing I didn't need one to be able to rotate the holder. The bow was laying Horizontal when I was climbing. Then took the bow and rotated it where i wanted it for hunting I just took a pic of when I was up in the tree ready to hunt. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

thirdhandman said:


> My friend I'm trying to help. We already have the best bow holder, just need to use it a little different. Do not bring an allen wrench to adjust the bow. Just take the bow from the forward position and lean it all the way back to the tree. You really don't need to adjust the angle at all. If you have a quiver on turn the bow backwards. Put the top limb in the bow holder and lean it back. It's not a big deal.
> Ps might not be a bad idea to look at their stabilizer straps. They work much better than tying a rope and just cinching the top to the tree.


My friend......thanks but I have field tested the bowholder for years. I have 2 climbers.....there is one on each. I like it so much I just sent one to a friend who very graciously had me out to hunt his property in Indiana. You guys can shill from now till the cows come home.....there ain't no way I will ever endorse climbing with your bow in that or any other holder. It is an unnecessary risk....makes the top half unbalanced and therefore cumbersome and makes you worry about dropping your bow therefore distracts you from the act of climbing safely and efficiently. Also....that will beat the living crap out of your bow.....not doing that either. Not bashing but if you are going to promote your product you need to expect some feedback.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Joe I am sure there are others that feel the way you do and I will admit I was the same way prior to trying to make it fall out. Everyone has a right to an opinion especially if they have purchased and used the products. I do not work for Third Hand Archery or have any other connection to them other than through testing the products from meeting on AT. That being said if you have found a way to use the product that best suites your needs that is great. Myself personally from testing and using did not find it to be a problem that was all I was saying. If it was my company and people wanted to purchase it just to use as a holder once up in the tree fine with me it costs the same either way lol. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## Blanchje (Jan 12, 2007)

I consider their stabilizer straps to be one of my best hunting purchases ever. A couple years ago I was hunting during gun season out of my Summit Goliath. A group of does came in behind me and I was leaning around the tree to get a shot when I bumped the upper rail on my stand and it dropped. I very nearly went right over the side and even though I had my harness on it scared the bejeezes out of me. I started doing some research and found the Third Hand straps recommended on here. They are fantastic. Once locked down the stand is absolutely rock solid. In addition I use them to cinch the 2 sections together for carrying and their is no wiggle. No one who uses a climber should not have these.


----------



## 98TJay (Dec 12, 2008)

I have both the Bow Holder and the Stabalizer Straps for my Summit Climber and would not use the stand with out both of these products!!! The Straps work so well I will be buying some for anyone and everyone I know that uses a climber. Great Review and I couldnt agree more! Both products are rock solid! Thanks.


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Blanchje said:


> I consider their stabilizer straps to be one of my best hunting purchases ever. A couple years ago I was hunting during gun season out of my Summit Goliath. A group of does came in behind me and I was leaning around the tree to get a shot when I bumped the upper rail on my stand and it dropped. I very nearly went right over the side and even though I had my harness on it scared the bejeezes out of me. I started doing some research and found the Third Hand straps recommended on here. They are fantastic. Once locked down the stand is absolutely rock solid. In addition I use them to cinch the 2 sections together for carrying and their is no wiggle. No one who uses a climber should not have these.


Did you have the cinch strap that summit gives you around the V brace on the top portion and the tree as per spec?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*bow holder*

Weeeell here's my 2 cents. My dad use to always tell me "son, cant never tried". I been using these products myself and i will say that before i tried them i to "was" concerned about bumping my bow while going up or down a tree with it. That is until i tested it out at the bottom of the tree first. I tried wiggling the upper rail and bouncing it and did everything i could and i probably looked like i was a mad man but that bow didnt move a bit. I was amazed and will also say that safety has always been a factor with me but the key here is not trying to go as fast as i could or even once did but I find myself now ascending and descending in a more slower and controlled manner and it has made me more careful and aware of the sounds that climbing up a tree with my climber makes and I see and hear more of whats going on in the woods in my area. It gives me a sense that ok - I dont have to hurry up and down the tree anymore to pull up my bow so i can hunt I can now hunt going up and down the tree and a feel safer than I ever did and if my bow could speak it would be saying "hey dont worry about me I'll be here when your ready chief".

Thirdhandman has designed and tested his products so we can get very once of benifet that we can from them. If one looks at his video carefully you will notice that he is not in any real hurry in his climber but is still hunting while going up his tree and is safe and his bow isnt moving from its position in his holder.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Ttt


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Wack and Stack: You are a man of your word and I thank you. There were a couple reasons we picked you to do the review but the one of the biggest reasons is it seemed to us that you were pretty skeptical about how 2 straps could make a difference. I told my wife that if you were able to try it, that I bet you would like. If it is better than what you have been doing as long as you have been using climbing stands, that you would let the folks AT know. Thank You, for taking the time and being openminded enough to try something different, and telling everyone how it really is.

Just archers helping archers.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the kentucky bowhunters package. 

I personally wont climb with a 1200 dollar setup in the bow holder(roping it up isnt that hard) but I love the bow holder, stabilizer straps and the accessory belt!!!

For those who spot and stalk, the accessory belt would be an awesome addition! 

Also, I found the screws for the bow holder where a tad on the long side, so I took 4 extra nuts I had laying around, screwed them on the end only(so the screw couldnt stab my leg) and then put some heat shrink on it.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Joe W. said:


> Did you have the cinch strap that summit gives you around the V brace on the top portion and the tree as per spec?
> View attachment 1223421


There was actually nothing in the instructions of my summit that said to do that at all....

that would work, but not as well as the stabilizer straps! Jims products are top notch!


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

I just got my stabilizer straps and bow holder this week. I'll be trying them out soon. Will let you know what I think then.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Joe W. said:


> Did you have the cinch strap that summit gives you around the V brace on the top portion and the tree as per spec?
> View attachment 1223421


I have used these cinch straps for years. I will say, the stabilizer straps are quicker, easier and serve the same purpose while eliminating the need for the rope attached in the back of the Summit, to prevent the platform from falling (though I've never even come close to having that happen). I have had the seat climber fall before I could get the cinch strap attached, especially on trees with hard bark. When you see the stabilizer straps, you can see how they instantly prevent this scenario from occurring.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

TauntoHawk said:


> I have an older LW stand so I have the straps already but might get the bow holder since the one in the platform wont hold my bow.


I have a LW too and can tell you that these straps are way better, much higher quality. I bought a Summit and these straps and liked them so I got a set for my LW too


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice review, but I don't see how their products are any different than other bow holders and cinch straps. Useful, yes, just don't see the reason to use this brand.


----------



## Hook29 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have the bow holders on all of my stands, and the straps on all my climbers, great products!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nthewild said:


> Nice review, but I don't see how their products are any different than other bow holders and cinch straps. Useful, yes, just don't see the reason to use this brand.


 If you look at the last pic posted showing the straps in use you will see the remnants of an old "s" style bow holder that was mounted on the platform. That thing sucked so bad it couldn't play dead in a John Wayne movie. I have left that lil reminder there to never use another "s" style holder ever again. My bow did come out of that one and I got lucky as heck that I caught the dang thing. So trust me when I tell you that I tried everything possible to make the bow come out of the holder prior to climbing the tree. Situations that just couldn't occur when in the air as I wanted to make sure nothing would happen. Look I fully expected to say you can't use the bow holder as advertised but wanted to give it a fair shake and I had to eat some crow in my own mind because it does work. I am not up to date on the other bow holders out there that are like this style as I said I would never use this style again. But I dont know of one that rotates like this to allow you to have the bow on the stand the rotate it around to regular bow holder position. As far as the straps go I know lone wolf has them on the market my understanding is that the cinch buckles are plastic. If I am wrong about that you can correct me. The cinch buckles are solid steel on these and hold TIGHT. I said earlier I am much larger than average and probably a lil stronger than average due to years of weightlifting playing college and arena league football and try as I might I could not pull the straps through the buckles and could not break the upper portion of the stand free once cinched down up in the air. Trust me again I went to stupid measures to try. What. I can say is that quality of the products is top shelf I can't see there being any higher quality on the market without it being proven to me and the customer service from my experience and others accounts from people on here is A+++. So if you would like to order a high quality product from a company with personal service this is gonna be tough to beat. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> Wack and Stack: You are a man of your word and I thank you. There were a couple reasons we picked you to do the review but the one of the biggest reasons is it seemed to us that you were pretty skeptical about how 2 straps could make a difference. I told my wife that if you were able to try it, that I bet you would like. If it is better than what you have been doing as long as you have been using climbing stands, that you would let the folks AT know. Thank You, for taking the time and being openminded enough to try something different, and telling everyone how it really is.
> 
> Just archers helping archers.


not a problem you were correct i was skeptical especially about the bowholder. my mind has been changed. I did tell you that I would be honest as I could be and wouldnt sugar coat results. I was pleasently surprised that I was impressed as I was with the products. You sir have a fantastic product. I hope the review will help another archer find a product that could help them in their quest for whitetails and help your company as well. :thumbs_up


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

BigXX78 said:


> I have used these cinch straps for years. I will say, the stabilizer straps are quicker, easier and serve the same purpose while eliminating the need for the rope attached in the back of the Summit, to prevent the platform from falling (though I've never even come close to having that happen). I have had the seat climber fall before I could get the cinch strap attached, especially on trees with hard bark. When you see the stabilizer straps, you can see how they instantly prevent this scenario from occurring.


You just got your straps and will be trying them out this week.....six minutes later the straps are quicker and easier? Sorry....I am a little confused. Plus.....how the heck can 2 straps ever be quicker and easier than one? Can't.

BTW.....I am only stating my case because of the obvious shameless shilling going on here and in other threads I have seen. There is a specific forum for promoting your products and this is not it......why is this allowed?? Please stop advertising in this section.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

As a bow hunter I posted a review of a product that worked for me I have no ties to the company. There are bow reviews quiver opinions arrow reviews release reviews ect ect that goes on here please be as proactive in those threads about telling them where they belong. Thank you. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

Guys my .02 I bought the bowhunter package with no intention of climbing with the bow and yes I have a 1200.00 package maybe more. Used my rope first couple times then thought wonder if this works and guess what it does. If you go slow it works great. It might not be for everyone but if your willing to try you might find something new you like.


----------



## aac (May 3, 2004)

"The inside screws that come through the bottom plate kept getting caught on my pants as I would sit down and try to stand up to continue climbing. I could easily remedy this by simply cutting it off just below the nut. (I also need to move it further forward on the rail) Really not an issue if I would have positioned it better when I put it on the stand."

I had the same isses. I though about cutting off the inside bolts, but instead I used small diameter rubber tubing to cover the treaded part of the bolts. This worked great for me. I also filed off the sharp corners of the plates that are on the inside of my stand. The bow holder really works great for me!!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Guys. I apologize about not including in the instructions what to do with the extra long bolts. When the instructions were printed we used shorter less expensive bolts. There were a few stands where the screws weren't long enough. Our dealers and distributors only want one size, so we put in longer screws to fit all stands. I didn't realize this was a problem as no one ever brought it up. Seems as though every one has found their own way of fixing it. On our next video and our next printing of instructions I will show how I fix the long screws. 
Once I have the bow holder in place and have figured out where it is most comfortable for me. I just take a pair of pliers and bend the screw back and forth 2 times and they snap off just below the nut. They are hard enough that it just takes 2 bends. Now the end of the screw is buggered up enough that the nuts can not vibrate off. It also makes it a little more difficult to steal.
Hope this helps ya. Please pass the word.


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice review big buddy ! I don't use a climber much anymore but if I did i don't think I'm attaching my bow on the way up . Murphy's law and all!


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Guys......I just want to re-iterate what I have been trying to say on this thread......I have 2 of the bowholders and after using them for a long time I can honestly say that they are the best treestand bowholders I have owned. I have had Summit bowholders break for no reason with my bow in it (they no longer sell that model)....I have tried others......they were not as good as these. I am an old dog however ...I tried climbing with my bow in it and didn't like it. But that's just me.......then again I don't like driving on expressways but I hear that people do it and survive every day.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

silverado08 said:


> Nice review big buddy ! I don't use a climber much anymore but if I did i don't think I'm attaching my bow on the way up . Murphy's law and all!


Trust me buddy I had no plans on tempting Murphy's law either. I was shocked. It's not for everyone though


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Joe W. said:


> Guys......I just want to re-iterate what I have been trying to say on this thread......I have 2 of the bowholders and after using them for a long time I can honestly say that they are the best treestand bowholders I have owned. I have had Summit bowholders break for no reason with my bow in it (they no longer sell that model)....I have tried others......they were not as good as these. I am an old dog however ...I tried climbing with my bow in it and didn't like it. But that's just me.......then again I don't like driving on expressways but I hear that people do it and survive every day.


Joe i understand I just wanted to convey my findings I was more than skeptical about it myself. I don't blame you for doing it your way at all. I had planned on the same but had to put out what I found. I will never fault anyone for doing what they feel is safest or best for them


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Joe W. said:


> You just got your straps and will be trying them out this week.....six minutes later the straps are quicker and easier? Sorry....I am a little confused. Plus.....how the heck can 2 straps ever be quicker and easier than one? Can't.
> 
> BTW.....I am only stating my case because of the obvious shameless shilling going on here and in other threads I have seen. There is a specific forum for promoting your products and this is not it......why is this allowed?? Please stop advertising in this section.


I believe the straps are faster and eliminate the need for the Summit strap. I still carry the Summit strap but just to secure my gear to the stnd during transport. One thing I always hated was tying the sections together to climb. I would either have too much slack or not enough while climbing and would retie.

The straps are faster because once you get to your height you just cinch down. Before I would have to dig in my pockets and find the strap then swing it around the tree. Then I would secure my seat and then pull my gear up. Now I sit down,cinch and pull up my gear. Im also getting one for my 15yr old stepson because I believe it is that much safer over the original.

Is it that much faster? No, but it is a little faster. It is obvious something has offended you and im not sure why you feel the way you do.W&S was just giving his review. He doesn't work for thirdhand. You gave yours on the bow holder and didn't feel comfortable climbing. Apparently you are the minority but I'm sure not alone. I have ordered the bow holder too but I didn't do it so I could climb with it. I will probably just pull it up with my pack.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

nthewild said:


> Nice review, but I don't see how their products are any different than other bow holders and cinch straps. Useful, yes, just don't see the reason to use this brand.


 *Small 100% American made owned an ran company..Would you prefer a Chinese made plastic version from walmart?*


Joe W. said:


> You just got your straps and will be trying them out this week.....six minutes later the straps are quicker and easier? Sorry....I am a little confused. Plus.....how the heck can 2 straps ever be quicker and easier than one? Can't.
> 
> BTW.....I am only stating my case because of the obvious shameless shilling going on here and in other threads I have seen. There is a specific forum for promoting your products and this is not it......why is this allowed?? Please stop advertising in this section.


*How are these straps NOT faster??There already there! I can cinch my back pack with them ..Put my summit on the tree an hook the stabilizer straps as dual tethers while climbing..Get to my hunting height and simply cinch down on the tag ends of the straps..BOOM DONE...An while your still looking for your summit strap..Im ready to hunt for backstraps..Its pretty simple really! *


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

What is the turnaround time from order completion to shipping?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

We ship from Union Kentucky, just a few miles south of Cincinnati Oh. Unless making a large shipment, most will ship least expensive by post office. Orders received as late as 8pm eastern will be shipped next day. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

irishhacker said:


> What is the turnaround time from order completion to shipping?


*My stuff was here FAST...But It was USPS priority and Im only a few hours away*


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> We ship from Union Kentucky, just a few miles south of Cincinnati Oh. Unless making a large shipment, most will ship least expensive by post office. Orders received as late as 8pm eastern will be shipped next day. Hope this helps.


Sweet. I ordered a couple days ago and only live an hour north of Cincy..Sounds like I will be seeing it sooner than expected..


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

irishhacker said:


> Sweet. I ordered a couple days ago and only live an hour north of Cincy..Sounds like I will be seeing it sooner than expected..


Cool. My order just came in. I will be trying out the Kentucky Bowhunters package tonight.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I can say my second set was shipped Tuesday and wife texted me it's at the house waiting on me


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## Bullseyehunter (Jan 5, 2009)

Never had to wait long for my stuff from them and I have purchased alot of stuff.


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

tackscall said:


> I have a LW too and can tell you that these straps are way better, much higher quality. I bought a Summit and these straps and liked them so I got a set for my LW too


A few years ago, before I became a SMART hunter who stayed attached to the tree ALL the time, I had a bad fall. I finished an evening hunt with my LW S&C, unhooked my harness(stupid me) from the tree for the descent, and I guess I must have applied some pressure to the top platform of my stand with my knee. I heard a loud pop, and the top platform went one way while I went another. Two screws to put my ankle back together, small bone in lower back broken, and separated shoulder. The loud pop you ask? The PLASTIC buckle on the LW stabilizer strap!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

B&c less: Sorry to hear about your fall. That is why the Third Hand Archery Stabilizer Straps use metal T buckles. Other than that they work like the Lone Wolf's. I got to ask what else broke on the stand to cause you to fall? Was the stand a sit and climb? Or did the platform just get away down the tree.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Tonight my Summit slipped for the first time ever. The cable was hung on a small knot and it gave about the time I started to readjust. The straps actually stopped it and it caught. I did have a harness but the straps were just long enough that it only slipped the length of them which kept me intact with the upper section.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

Man, I didnt see this thread till now. My review of this has been put in another thread, but I see there is a little controversy in this one. I purchased the Kentucky bowhunter Package in Oct because frankly I am scared of climbers. I just started using one last year and was very jittery in it (due to a fall from a lock on years ago). I found some info on it and researched it. I had some questions abot the Accessory Belt and the bow carrier, but the straps sold me. I use a Summit Viper and my review is as follows. 

The straps, going from front corners of top rail to back braces of bottom platform are beyond easy to install. They have closed loops on them so it is as easy as wrapping a string around something. While packing the stand in I put my backpack under the footrest of the stand and fold it down. I then cross the two Third Hand Straps over the bag and cinch down tightly. My backpack is now secured to the stand and makes no noise and does not shift at all while packing in (which gets rid of the fanny pack thing which was terrible to walk with for me). 

Also, while walking in I utilize the accessory belt and bow carrier. At first I didnt think it would work good, but after a week of public land hunting in Oh, I was sold on it. Before putting my stand on my back I put the bow carrier on the accessory strap and put it over one shoulder so it crosses my body. I snug it up a bit (so with no weight on it the bow holder comes to just below the breast bone). I then put on the stand and put my bow in the bow carrier. The weight pulls it down a bit and the bow hangs there nicely. I like this position because I can rest my hand on the riser to steady the bow while walking, but it leaves my arm slightly bent and there is now weight on it. I was able to make many 1+ mile walks up pretty good hills this way, and it was much better than carrying the bow by hand (which I also tried). I was much less fatigued when arriving at the stand. 

Once to the tree, I take the straps loose and take them all the way out of the buckle and set the stand up on the tree. When the stand is on the tree at the base, I again thread the straps throught the buckle (which takes about 3 seconds each) and snug down to prevent my top rail from moving or making noise while getting on the stand. I also put the back pack on my back and put my bow (Vendetta XS) in the holder. My holder is secured tightly and does not move a bit or turn at all. I lay the BOW parallel towards the tree in the holder and get on. I sit, loosen buckles (another 2 seconds total) and start climbing. Now even though it is not needed, I grab the upper braces of my top rail while climbing. With my hands in that position, I actually just reach my pinky out and lay it on my riser. The bow will not fall out, however it does move a little while climbing and my pinky prevents an noise from it hitting the bow or anything. I then casually climb the tree as I am a slow climber anyway, and now that I have my bow with me, can take my time so it is MORE SAFE in my opinion. 

Once I reach my desired height (usually about 24 -26 ft), I sit on the top rail and cinch the straps tightly. I then turn my bow in the holder so it stands leaning forward just a little and nock an arrow so I am already hunting. 

I then take off the accessory strap with bow holder on it and strap around tree. I then hang calls, Bino's, back pack, etc on it and I am set. The whole process takes me about 5 - 7 minutes from arriving at tree to bing set-up at height. Before it was taking me much longer, but again, I am new to climbers and expect my time will get quicker yet. 

As for solidifying the stand, I have hunted out of alot of ladder stands and hang-ons over the years and with this set-up, my climber is now the MOST STURDY standI have ever hunted. I feel much safer in this than any other stand now, and yes, it made that much difference. Before, I used the Summit strap and it worked OK, but it is unnerving to try to reach around a tree when 25 ft up and try to route the strap properly and get it cinched without making noise or falling. Non-issue with this system. In fact, i can now lean on the rail and get much more movement in the stand and I can lean out to make sure I bend at the waist and I dont have to worry about my bow contacting the rail. It actually helped me score on my first buck with bow this year as I leaned out over the rail (with harness on of course) and could concentrate on the shot instead of worrying about clearence and proper form. 

This system is BY FAR the best investment I have made out of all the stuff I have bought for hunting. It is very easy to use and it is everything the company tells you it is. If you are a sceptic, I would suggest you try it, and if you dont like it, fine no biggie. But, anyone that hunts out of a climber could benefit from this as I did, even if you have been climbing for decades.


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

You don't use an allen wrench while up in the tree. You just tip the bow so it is angled back toward the tree instead of angled toward the front of the stand. Once you have the holder set so it holds the bow at the angle you want you leave it alone.


----------



## decalman (Sep 27, 2011)

G20 said:


> Tonight my Summit slipped for the first time ever. The cable was hung on a small knot and it gave about the time I started to readjust. The straps actually stopped it and it caught. I did have a harness but the straps were just long enough that it only slipped the length of them which kept me intact with the upper section.


Had something similar happen a couple years ago. Coming down one morning, had to tilt the platform to go around a knot and it slipped off. It almost made it to the bottom of the tree. Had my cell phone, and was able to get a hold of a friend. I waited for almost an hour before he got there. While sitting on the top rail, dangling my feet, had a big doe at about 20 feet looking at me as if she knew my bow was on the ground. Note to self, climb with my bow in the bow holder.
I ordered 3 kentucky bow hunte package for my 3 sons Christmas Gifts. They will think of me every time their in the stand.


----------



## NUTT (Nov 4, 2009)

Are these straps any different than cinch straps you can buy at wal mart?


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

NUTT said:


> Are these straps any different than cinch straps you can buy at wal mart?


*I would have to the straps from wal mart to tell ya that one/..Here is the link if you want to check these out an aint seen them

*http://thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=13


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I've been using the thirdhand hip clip for years. Excellent for spot and stalk hunting when glassing and for on the 3d course if you don't like propods. I don't know anyone else that uses it, but I find it essential gear.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

As I packed up yesterday I thought id snap a pic of my stand strapped together using the Third Hand stab. straps. The third strap is the one that came with the stand. Its the Summit Open Shot I love that I can pack it up while the bottom is still on the tree


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Tackscall: is there enough strap left to do this. Take the short top strap down through the platform, around and back up before crossing over. If so it will hold down the front tighter and possibly eliminate needing the middle strap.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought the bow holder thinking it'd fit my LW sit and climb, but I couldn't find a good place to mount it. How and where are LW users mounting the holder?


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

thirdhandman said:


> Tackscall: is there enough strap left to do this. Take the short top strap down through the platform, around and back up before crossing over. If so it will hold down the front tighter and possibly eliminate needing the middle strap.


I only use the third one if im putting my pack on, a lot of times I just carry it. I notice a lot of guys saying Summit cables hit their ankles when they walk, I have mine up. Did I put my back pack straps on upside down??


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

You can carry either way. Cables up could be a problem if you slip feet first, like going down to cross a creek. The teeth of the stand could get you at the base of the skull. Cables down shouldn't be too much of a problem unless one doesn't tighten up the shoulder straps enough to raise the stand. Especially if you pack the cables all the way in.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

thirdhandman said:


> You can carry either way. Cables up could be a problem if you slip feet first, like going down to cross a creek. The teeth of the stand could get you at the base of the skull. Cables down shouldn't be too much of a problem unless one doesn't tighten up the shoulder straps enough to raise the stand. Especially if you pack the cables all the way in.


well now I will have that in the back of my mind as Im walking in tomorrow! Maybe i'll flip it tonight


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Ned250 said:


> I bought the bow holder thinking it'd fit my LW sit and climb, but I couldn't find a good place to mount it. How and where are LW users mounting the holder?


Ned250: Since this stand folds down we have to mount it a little differently. At first I'm sure you will not think that this will work as most hunters think the bow holder has to be out front , but it will work.
Turn the mounting bracket upside down with the flat plate on top. Attach the bow holder on the horizontal rail for the seat, just behind the back seat strap. The bow holder will be right next to your back pocket, when you are sitting. When you push the bow forward on a 45 degree angle, the handle will be right next to you. The bow is now pointed toward the ground where the deer are. The more forward you tilt the bow the better it will hold. By turning the bracket upside down and putting it behind your seat, it will allow the hunter to fold the stand almost all the way closed when packing.
Hope this helps ya.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

rgcanfield86 said:


> Man, I didnt see this thread till now. My review of this has been put in another thread, but I see there is a little controversy in this one. I purchased the Kentucky bowhunter Package in Oct because frankly I am scared of climbers. I just started using one last year and was very jittery in it (due to a fall from a lock on years ago). I found some info on it and researched it. I had some questions abot the Accessory Belt and the bow carrier, but the straps sold me. I use a Summit Viper and my review is as follows.
> 
> The straps, going from front corners of top rail to back braces of bottom platform are beyond easy to install. They have closed loops on them so it is as easy as wrapping a string around something. While packing the stand in I put my backpack under the footrest of the stand and fold it down. I then cross the two Third Hand Straps over the bag and cinch down tightly. My backpack is now secured to the stand and makes no noise and does not shift at all while packing in (which gets rid of the fanny pack thing which was terrible to walk with for me).
> 
> ...


RGCanfield: Thankyou much for such a thorough review. You put a lot of thought time and effort. After testing is there anything you feel we could do to make our product better? We do like constructive criticism, that is how our products are developed.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

I tried out the stabilizer straps on my hunt for the past 2 days. I used them on my older Summit Bushmaster stand. For years, I'd wrestled with the cinch strap in the back of the seat climber. I never gave it much thought before trying ThirdHandMan's straps. They are far superior to the cinch strap. Using the cinch strap, you have to snake it through the back to the metal seat supports, reach around behind the tree and thread the strap through the clasp. It often takes several tries to get it adjusted right. Not so with ThirdHandMan's stabilizer straps. They're already attached to the seat and already threaded while climbing. It's just a matter of tightening them down once you reach the desired seat position, and the seat is ready to hunt. They also completely replace the need for the safety rope in the back of the stand, that keeps you from having the climbing platform fall. Since the straps are attached from the ground up, if the platform ever did fall for some reason, the straps would catch it safely. Since the straps aren't all the way at the very back of the stand, they don't get catch between the V-bar and the tree when climbing, the way the safety rope often does. I give ThirdHandMan's stabilizer straps: :thumbs_up:thumbs_up way up! Thanks, ThirdHandMan. I haven't tried the bow holder yet. Since my old Bushmaster has the inflatable rubber/camo seat that covers the whole bar of the seat climber, I'll have to try the bow holder out on one of my newer Summit stands with the hanging style seats. I'll give my report when I get the chance to try it. I will say, it's the best designed and most solidly made tree stand bow holder I've ever seen. I would also highly recommend both of these products.


----------



## bjesse60 (Apr 9, 2011)

I purchased the whole package & was especially impressed with the grip of the bow holder, after installing it the only suggestion I can make would be to round out the corners of the mounting plates to avoid any snagging. But for the excellent price, this was nothing a few seconds on the bench grinder couldn't handle. Gave mine a quick spray of flat black, added nylon lock nuts (just for extra measure) & cut the remainder of the bolts off flush. 
Very nice mount! :wink:


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

tackscall said:


> View attachment 1225621
> View attachment 1225620
> As I packed up yesterday I thought id snap a pic of my stand strapped together using the Third Hand stab. straps. The third strap is the one that came with the stand. Its the Summit Open Shot I love that I can pack it up while the bottom is still on the tree


Man,I have had my straps over a month and it never hit me that I could cross them and tighten down. I have just been wrapping around the sides. Last night I forgot my cinch summit strap and couldn't figure how to carry all my gear because I put my stand out on the tree the day before and brought more stuff the following morning.

Was right there in front of me the whole time.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Big xx78: Since the bow holder bracket can adjust to any angle, If you like, it can be mounted to the bottom of the arm rest. It should put the bow in a position easily reached and out of the way.
And Thankyou for posting your thoughts.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

bjesse60 said:


> I purchased the whole package & was especially impressed with the grip of the bow holder, after installing it the only suggestion I can make would be to round out the corners of the mounting plates to avoid any snagging. But for the excellent price, this was nothing a few seconds on the bench grinder couldn't handle. Gave mine a quick spray of flat black, added nylon lock nuts (just for extra measure) & cut the remainder of the bolts off flus
> Very nice mount! :wink:


bjesse60:
We considered Painting them black and I would love to do that. Every company that took this product to china has them black. If you look in Bass Pro, Cabelas, Dicks, any of the box stores have them in black. Look closely at the packaging and they say made in china. They don't bow hunt in China. All they did is made exact copies of my original tree stand bow holder, my ground bow holder and my arrow puller. We get complaints a lot about the bow holders. The first question I ask is what color it is. If its black its not my bow holder. That question takes care of 99% of the problems. I don't think I'll be painting them any time soon. Sorry


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

G20 said:


> Man,I have had my straps over a month and it never hit me that I could cross them and tighten down. I have just been wrapping around the sides. Last night I forgot my cinch summit strap and couldn't figure how to carry all my gear because I put my stand out on the tree the day before and brought more stuff the following morning.
> 
> Was right there in front of me the whole time.


*I actually cross them over my back pack and tighten down.. I still use the summit strap too because I carry my viper ss Up side..So it helps to keep it nice an tight...*


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

thirdhandman said:


> B&c less: Sorry to hear about your fall. That is why the Third Hand Archery Stabilizer Straps use metal T buckles. Other than that they work like the Lone Wolf's. I got to ask what else broke on the stand to cause you to fall? Was the stand a sit and climb? Or did the platform just get away down the tree.


All I can figure is that I must have been resting my knee against the top platform as I was packing up my stuff to leave. When the buckle broke it was just enough to throw me off balance. The top platform shifted right as the bottom shifted left, broke the male part of the left strap buckle while facing tree. I almost cauight myself as my fingers just brushed the traction belt on the way down 20 feet in the dark. I don't bounce like I used too  Yeah it was a Sit & Climb


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

My friend: After re reading your post I must say you are one lucky hunter. The injuries you received were bad, but it could have been one heck of a lot worse. If only you had kept teathered to the tree. You could still have broken the buckle and would probably have had to clean your pants. You would still have a great story to tell and laugh about. 
Bet ya stay hooked up now! I hope others can learn from this mistake. Stay hooked up bottom to top and back.
Hunters helping hunters


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Thirdhandman, are there any Christmas specials you're running right now? Thinking about ordering another Kentucky Bowhunter's package for one of my other climbers, if you could include a bow rope in that package that would be the cat's meow. Love your products man, keep up the good work...


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a question. I used the bow holder today and I liked it but I noticed after looking at the video that I had the S turned opposite of the video. Does it really matter?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

GhostBuck_007 said:


> Thirdhandman, are there any Christmas specials you're running right now? Thinking about ordering another Kentucky Bowhunters package for one of my other climbers, if you could include a bow rope in that package that would be the cat's meow. Love your products man, keep up the good work...


Ghostbuck007; I'll tell you what, that is a good idea. Just for the At'ers, will be the new Christmas Cats Meow. Kentucky bow hunter package items and a 30' Kentucky bow rope comes to $64 retail. At'ers only $40 plus mailing. You will not find this on our web sight. Any At'er that orders the Kentucky bow hunters package between now and Next Monday 12/19 will get the $7 bow rope included for the $40 plus mailing. Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## decalman (Sep 27, 2011)

Get al that for under $50 nice. Shopping for my brothers will be done in ten minutes.


----------



## cornpatcher (Jan 14, 2011)

I put the Third Hand straps on my Tree Walker climber, very nice improvement and I was able to ditch the noisy/clanky piece of metal on a string standard equipment thingy that Tree Walker uses. The straps did a great job of securing the top and bottom section.

The disappointment that I have was that the web site wasn't clear and I ended up paying WAY more for shipping that I needed to, big bummer to learn a little while after placing my order that a much less expensive option was available, but that "cheaper" option was difficult to interpret.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

Well folks, just recieved a new shipment from Thirdhand. This one includes the Cannot Fire release, the Pro puller and the rope. Keep your eyes out for another review on these new products. Amazingly I have only had them for about 12 hrs and it is amazing how different some of this stuff is, and how good it works.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

G20 said:


> I have a question. I used the bow holder today and I liked it but I noticed after looking at the video that I had the S turned opposite of the video. Does it really matter?


G20: Good observation. You are the first ever to comment on that. Asnwer is " it doesn't matter" As long as you use the Third Hand Brand.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

G20 said:


> I have a question. I used the bow holder today and I liked it but I noticed after looking at the video that I had the S turned opposite of the video. Does it really matter?


G20: Good question. I got used to putting the longer portion at the bottom but it is a counter balance so it doesn't matter.
works great either way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Whack & Stack: You are a man of your word, and you kept it. Just wanted to say thanks again.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, I got my bowhunter package about 10 days ago. Gotta say, I love it.
It turned a decent climber into a GREAT climber.
I feel safer in the tree. I get in and out much quicker and quieter. I have all my gear around the tree at the ready. 
Sadly, I ordered it before the AT Kentucky Bowhunter package was unveiled. 
So, I ordered a AT Kentucky Bowhunter package today to give to my buddy for Christmas.
I love mine, so I'm sure he will too.
Thanks for making a great product with an affordable price Third Hand.


----------



## NY Joe (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm a large guy too and use these products as well on my Summit Goliath. The only issue I have with the bow holder is with my quiver. My quiver is a two piece and doesn't come off. I have to put the bow in backwards to get it to work or my arrows get in the way. Not that big a deal as I can still get it, but would be nice to have it face forward so my broadhead isn't by my head!!! Better not nod off....


----------



## f250 (Apr 15, 2011)

Question for thirdhandman. Purchased the Treewalker Treestand this year and would like to put the stablizer straps and bow holder on it. My question is with the bowholder attatched to this stand (Treewalker) would I still be able to put the climber and the platform together for backpacking. Would the bowholder prevent me from doing this or is it possible. Thank you.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

f250 said:


> Question for thirdhandman. Purchased the Treewalker Treestand this year and would like to put the stablizer straps and bow holder on it. My question is with the bowholder attatched to this stand (Treewalker) would I still be able to put the climber and the platform together for backpacking. Would the bowholder prevent me from doing this or is it possible. Thank you.


The stabilizer straps make a treewalker that is already stable in the tree to one that is super secure. as far as the bowholder the only place that I found to mount it is on the upright braces toward the rear of the seat section. I still need to work something out about the treewalker. The way the stand packs it's about impossible to separate the sections quietly in the woods. If anyone knows what to do about this post up.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

NY Joe said:


> I'm a large guy too and use these products as well on my Summit Goliath. The only issue I have with the bow holder is with my quiver. My quiver is a two piece and doesn't come off. I have to put the bow in backwards to get it to work or my arrows get in the way. Not that big a deal as I can still get it, but would be nice to have it face forward so my broadhead isn't by my head!!! Better not nod off....


I noticed this and wondered what folks would do if they had a quiver they couldn't remove. I have to put mine in backwards while climbing (which is not a big deal to me). I did think of putting it ont he other side of the stand tho (Im right handed so it would be on the right side if I moved it). My quiver would not be a problem, I would just have to reach across my body to take the bow out. Might be something that could work for you.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

NY Joe said:


> I'm a large guy too and use these products as well on my Summit Goliath. The only issue I have with the bow holder is with my quiver. My quiver is a two piece and doesn't come off. I have to put the bow in backwards to get it to work or my arrows get in the way. Not that big a deal as I can still get it, but would be nice to have it face forward so my broadhead isn't by my head!!! Better not nod off....


Put the bow holder on the other side. When you drive a car without power windows, you just use your left hand to wind the window down while driving, and don't think about it. Same thing when you put the bow holder on the other side.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

f250 said:


> Question for thirdhandman. Purchased the Treewalker Treestand this year and would like to put the stablizer straps and bow holder on it. My question is with the bowholder attatched to this stand (Treewalker) would I still be able to put the climber and the platform together for backpacking. Would the bowholder prevent me from doing this or is it possible. Thank you.


F250: The answer to your question is Yes: Jerry the owner of Treewalker does a lot of the same shows I do, and I have done it with the stand packed. Its been a while, but I believe if you put it on the top part of the climber on the back upright, It will nest together and will have the handle right next to the seat pointed down toward the deer. The stabilizer straps make his stand awsome.


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think I will check you out this year at the harrisburg show. Look forward to picking up the bowholder.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

irishhacker said:


> Well, I got my bowhunter package about 10 days ago. Gotta say, I love it.
> It turned a decent climber into a GREAT climber.
> I feel safer in the tree. I get in and out much quicker and quieter. I have all my gear around the tree at the ready.
> Sadly, I ordered it before the AT Kentucky Bowhunter package was unveiled.
> ...


Its for the luck of the Irish. I put your package, that my bride picked and packed for you, in the mail just now and it felt just a tad bit heavy. She must have been in the Christmas spirit too.
Thanks for the order, Merry Christmas to Ya.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

I have used the bow holders for years, work great. 

That being said, I find the screw in tree arms much better for hunting. You can adjust the arm to put the bow right at hands reach, or spin it....and face backwards for a while.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

op27 said:


> I think I will check you out this year at the harrisburg show. Look forward to picking up the bowholder.


Harrisburg Pa. show is February 4th through 12th. It is the worlds largest retail hunting show, for those who aren't familiar with it.
I'll be the first booth on the left as you enter the Archery Arena, near the archery competition. Let me know that you are a AT'er when you get there. I'll have some kind of free product or discount. And Please ask to try any of our products while you are there.
I'll even put a $1500 bow set up in the summit stand and let you try climbing with it and the stabilizers straps.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Bwana said:


> I have used the bow holders for years, work great.
> 
> That being said, I find the screw in tree arms much better for hunting. You can adjust the arm to put the bow right at hands reach, or spin it....and face backwards for a while.


Bwana. Just curious. What kind of stand did you use our bow holder on? If it was a Climber did you try Climbing with the bow?
Where exactly did you put the bow holder? Did you know that you can put the bow in backwards and face the tree? Bwana, I am asking with sincerity not trying to be negative. I need to know how to improve the bow holder if it has issues I'm not aware of.
Btw I love the avatar


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> Harrisburg Pa. show is February 4th through 12th. It is the worlds largest retail hunting show, for those who aren't familiar with it.
> I'll be the first booth on the left as you enter the Archery Arena, near the archery competition. Let me know that you are a AT'er when you get there. I'll have some kind of free product or discount. And Please ask to try any of our products while you are there.
> I'll even put a $1500 bow set up in the summit stand and let you try climbing with it and the stabilizers straps.


Hey Jim, thanks for this. My pops lives in PA ad him and some friends might come down to the show as they go every couple of years. I will have them swing by and check out the booth.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Rich: You should join them in the trip. Almost all manufacturers are represented there. Its hands on before you buy. Make sure ya bring plenty of cash or credit cards. I like being a kid in a candy store.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm a BIG fan of straps like these to stabilize a climber. I've said it before, EVERY climber should be equipped with them. I first used them when I bought an Equalizer stand that came equipped with stabilizer straps. The difference is night and day. When I cinch them down I like to sit on the front rail and pull them tight at the same time I give a little bounce down on the upper rail. I loop the straps over so they run on the outside, on both the top and bottom sections.

I've been using screw in, hanging bow mounts for a long time and they work great. My only complaint with the hangers is my bow will swing when it's windy out, not sure it matters much but it is extra movement right next to me in the tree and it's just annoying. So I'll move it close to me so the bow will rest against my arm to hold it still. I've always been a little skeptical about the bow holders that use the weight of the bow to keep it secured. I figured if I bumped it just a little my bow would be on the ground after a 20' drop. 

I tried the bow holder from ThirdHandArchery today. I can say my worries about knocking my bow out of the holder and having it plunge to the ground are gone. 

The rubber coating is soft enough, even with today's temps, that the limb actually leaves a temporary indention. It grips extremely well and it didn't take me long to trust it would keep my bow secure. Climbing with the bow in the holder is easy and the bow is definitely more secure than I thought it was going to be. 

I set it up and tried it with the quiver attached. Even with the quiver facing in, there was still plenty of room. I could have easily used the upper limb and faced the quiver to the outside as well. 

With the bow holder already attached to my stand, I can forget about screwing in a hanger and hoisting the bow up after I get situated. 

Some pics I took today with the straps and bow holder attached to an API Grand Slam. One of my favorite stands for all day sits, even better now.

It's mounted different than the video shows but it fits "right" for my style on this stand right where it's at. 

Great products:thumbs_up


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> Rich: You should join them in the trip. Almost all manufacturers are represented there. Its hands on before you buy. Make sure ya bring plenty of cash or credit cards. I like being a kid in a candy store.


I want to as it has been since the 90's, but I am supposed to start a new job around Jan and wont have ime to take. We will see how things fall though.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks thirdhandman for the great customer service. I got another kentucky bowhunter package in the mail yesterday. To my surprise, it contained an extra bow rope to go with the package I ordered a couple weeks ago.
I gave the bowhunter package to my hunting buddy last night for Christmas. He absolutely loved it. Thanks again.


----------



## mrbullzi (Jan 30, 2003)

Anybody use this bowhodler on a Lone Wolf sitnclimb? Since the top platform folds down I thought the mounting bracket might be in the way of the folding seat bar and upper support bar. I would like to have one but not sure it would work. LW already has the straps from the factory, just need a good bowholder. Thanks.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

irishhacker said:


> Thanks thirdhandman for the great customer service. I got another kentucky bowhunter package in the mail yesterday. To my surprise, it contained an extra bow rope to go with the package I ordered a couple weeks ago.
> I gave the bowhunter package to my hunting buddy last night for Christmas. He absolutely loved it. Thanks again.


Customer service is top notch that's the best part of the product line


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

mrbullzi said:


> Anybody use this bowhodler on a Lone Wolf sitnclimb? Since the top platform folds down I thought the mounting bracket might be in the way of the folding seat bar and upper support bar. I would like to have one but not sure it would work. LW already has the straps from the factory, just need a good bowholder. Thanks.


mrbullzi; This will sound crazy but if you put the bow holder on the lone wolf, it works best on the rail that holds the seat near the rear. Put the bottom limb in the S hook near the cam and adjust the bow forward to about a 30 degree angle. Now the bow is right next ot the hunter and the handle is easy to get to.
The negetative here is that when packing the stand It will fold down to about the last couple inches where it touches the bow holder. Should not be a big issue.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Good review..Thanks for sparing the time to put together that review.... Good post:thumbs_up


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

X2; It takes a lot of time and effort to put a good review together.


----------



## eokiebowhuntin (Sep 2, 2011)

The wife did a great job buying Christmas gifts this year. Got the KY bowhunters package for my climber. Put it on my Summit Dagger last night and I'm very impressed, what an awesome product! Can't wait to get in the woods and try it out. I'll definitely be getting a few more for my friends and family in the future!


----------



## f250 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mounted the third hand bowholder on my Treewalker with no problems at all. A few posts said to mount it on the rear upright, which I did but gave it a second look and put it on the aluminum bar that has the net seat attatched and slid the bowholder as far forward as possible, "but mounted it upside down" which still enables me to nest the climber and platform together for backpacking in. Mounted this way the bow is to my right and as far forward as possible. The bowholder is a great product, all metal construction and looks like it will last a lifetime.


----------



## mudslinger64 (Aug 16, 2009)

Just ordered the Kentucky bowhunters package for my summit viper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamabowhunter (Dec 28, 2003)

You will not be disappointed. Jim makes great products and is a great person to deal with. The stabilizer straps are a fantastic product. Anyone that has a climbing stand should use these.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

precisely what he said. 




Bamabowhunter said:


> You will not be disappointed. Jim makes great products and is a great person to deal with. The stabilizer straps are a fantastic product. Anyone that has a climbing stand should use these.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

f250 said:


> Mounted the third hand bowholder on my Treewalker with no problems at all. A few posts said to mount it on the rear upright, which I did but gave it a second look and put it on the aluminum bar that has the net seat attatched and slid the bowholder as far forward as possible, "but mounted it upside down" which still enables me to nest the climber and platform together for backpacking in. Mounted this way the bow is to my right and as far forward as possible. The bowholder is a great product, all metal construction and looks like it will last a lifetime.


f250-- I read your post and your way works like a charm. On the upright bar on the back that I tried I believe it required too much movement to get the bow in the moment of truth. Now to figure how to unpack stand quietly and this stand will be awesome.


----------



## mudslinger64 (Aug 16, 2009)

I got my Kentucky bowhunters package yesterday.looks good now just have to wait until I get some time to do some mods to my summit viper and install it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

I tried mine out last weekend for the first time, and I was impressed! Setup and takedown was actually quicker for me too.


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

I got my Kentucky Package installed the other day on my API Bowhunter and could not be more impressed. The bowholder is very nice and the stabilizer straps are just unbelievably awesome. I was shocked at how rock solid the seat portion of my climber was with them. It made a world of difference and was definitely a sound investment!


----------



## Lostleader (Nov 14, 2009)

read later


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Lostleader said:


> read later


Read later?


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

I have one suggestion to improve on a great product.
The treestand bowholder is very reflective. When the sun hits it, it looks like someone has a mirror in the stand and you can see it from several hundred yards away. Right now, I have mine covered with camo duct tape, but I plan to paint it a flat black once the season is over. 
Again, thanks for making great affordable products backed by great customer service. I look forward to meeting you at the deer and Turkey expo.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

One by one they're catching on. Great products that really help us out.


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

irishhacker said:


> I have one suggestion to improve on a great product.
> The treestand bowholder is very reflective. When the sun hits it, it looks like someone has a mirror in the stand and you can see it from several hundred yards away. Right now, I have mine covered with camo duct tape, but I plan to paint it a flat black once the season is over.
> Again, thanks for making great affordable products backed by great customer service. I look forward to meeting you at the deer and Turkey expo.


I believe I read a similar concern over this bracket you're talking about, and Jim (thirdhandman) explained the reason he leaves it without painting it was because there are a bunch of overseas knockoffs of his bowholder, and these knockoffs are painted black. So if there are ever any customer service questions about the bowholder he asks what color it is, if the customer says it is black he knows it's a knockoff and not a genuine thirdhand bowholder. His bowholders are stainless and un-painted because of this reason. I painted mine myself, took all of two seconds to do, and it's still the best bowholder I've ever owned...hope this helps...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

GhostBuck_007 said:


> I believe I read a similar concern over this bracket you're talking about, and Jim (thirdhandman) explained the reason he leaves it without painting it was because there are a bunch of overseas knockoffs of his bowholder, and these knockoffs are painted black. So if there are ever any customer service questions about the bowholder he asks what color it is, if the customer says it is black he knows it's a knockoff and not a genuine thirdhand bowholder. His bowholders are stainless and un-painted because of this reason. I painted mine myself, took all of two seconds to do, and it's still the best bowholder I've ever owned...hope this helps...


Yup that's the reason


Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

whack&stack said:


> Read later?


I think thats his way of subscribing to the thread so he can find it later.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> Yup that's the reason
> 
> 
> Sent by Chief Buffalo Stomper using smoke signals


So if I paint it, will that negate their method of determining if mine is real or memorex? 

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

irishhacker said:


> So if I paint it, will that negate their method of determining if mine is real or memorex?
> 
> Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


As long as you buy it from ThirdHand directly you'll know it's real regardless, and they'll know as well. You shouldn't have any problems anyways, these things are built like a rock...


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Can someone post a pic of how they set this up on a treewalker? Also, do you climb with your bow in it (with it mounted on treewalker)? 
Thanks!


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I'm 25 feet up a tree with 30 MPH winds. My bow isn't moving at all. If that doesn't sell people on the Kentucky bow holder, I don't know what will 

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

We appreciate all the positive feed back. Its sometimes hard to convince someone to try something when there are so many cheap copies and disappointments. Thanks for giving us a try.
Just got back from Grand Rapids Mi show. Met a few AT'ers and they too seemed to like being able to see and try our products. Mi hunter 45 seemed to like what he saw quite a bit. Headed to Harrisburg this week. Stop by in the archery arena. Would love to meet some fellow and gal AT'ers.


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

Jim, you ever gonna make it down around SC/NC/GA?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Its been a few years since I did the Dixie Deer Classic. I'd like to get back there again but it is hard to get in touch with the promoters. They put on a great show. SC doesn't seem to have the numbers of bow hunters as the other areas as they have long gun seasons. I do the Atlanta show and the Perry Georgia show.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

MOvenatic said:


> I tried mine out last weekend for the first time, and I was impressed! Setup and takedown was actually quicker for me too.


Anyone comming to the Harrisburg Pa show this week will be able to try before they buy.


----------



## wv1bigbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

GhostBuck_007 said:


> Jim, you ever gonna make it down around SC/NC/GA?


Guys
I will be at the Dixie Deer Classic in Raleigh NC this weekend, Friday March 2 thru Sunday March 4th.
I have Jim's Third Hand Archery accessories.
Booth # C28, The ASAT Camo, Third Hand Inc, etc. booth in Building 1.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

hawgdawg said:


> f250-- I read your post and your way works like a charm. On the upright bar on the back that I tried I believe it required too much movement to get the bow in the moment of truth. Now to figure how to unpack stand quietly and this stand will be awesome.


Treewalker makes a good stand, made in the USA. Jerry the owner is a good guy to deal with. Our bowholder is a great match for his stand.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

thirdhandman said:


> Treewalker makes a good stand, made in the USA. Jerry the owner is a good guy to deal with. Our bowholder is a great match for his stand.


Can anybody post a pic of how they have it on their treewalker that still allows the stand to be packed together? Thanks!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Binney59: I don't have a treewalker but have put several bow holders on them at the different hunting shows. If you nest the stands together, there in the front of the seat in front of the netting is where you will be able to put it and still nest them together.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Binney59 said:


> Can anybody post a pic of how they have it on their treewalker that still allows the stand to be packed together? Thanks!


I still haven't found anybody around here with a tree walker tree stand. Anybody have one that could take a picture for us. Since I don't have a treewalker stand. The first person with a treewalker stand who is willing to post a picture, that post up your name and address I will send a bow holder free for your help.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> I still haven't found anybody around here with a tree walker tree stand. Anybody have one that could take a picture for us. Since I don't have a treewalker stand. The first person with a treewalker stand who is willing to post a picture, that post up your name and address I will send a bow holder free for your help.


Dang wish I had a tree walker lol


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Anybody got a Treewalker With a Thirdhand bow holder on it?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

irishhacker said:


> I just ordered the Kentucky Bowhunter package based entirely on this review. Nice review.


Hacker: Its been a while. what do you think of the gadgets after using them a while?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Guys its that time of year. Time to check stands and update gear. Add the Kentucky bowhunters package and be quiet, safe, comfortable, ready.


----------



## krayg (Jul 4, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Anybody got a Treewalker With a Thirdhand bow holder on it?


Not sure if this helps but I bought a treewalker ProMag model today at the show in Richmond, VA and I own a third hand archery bow holder...I was expecting a climber at some point. After looking at the way the treewalker connects together I took a picture of the only place where I would put it. If I had a model other than the ProMag with the shooting rail it would work. I test fit my bow in it with the shoot rail up and it was just touching. I suppose I could remove the shooting rail when I go bowhunting but I tend to alternate hunts and that would be a pita. You could also install it where the red circle is but you lose some space for the netting which I didn't want to do. The bow holder is still a great product if it fits.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

i am thinking about buying one of the bow holders just to bolt to my archery bench and use it in place of a bow vice. i am having a hard time justifying the cost of a bow vice ($75) when i can pick this bow holder up for 1/3 of the price.


----------



## krayg (Jul 4, 2010)

CamoCop said:


> i am thinking about buying one of the bow holders just to bolt to my archery bench and use it in place of a bow vice. i am having a hard time justifying the cost of a bow vice ($75) when i can pick this bow holder up for 1/3 of the price.


That's a good idea!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> i am thinking about buying one of the bow holders just to bolt to my archery bench and use it in place of a bow vice. i am having a hard time justifying the cost of a bow vice ($75) when i can pick this bow holder up for 1/3 of the price.


CC: You are absolutely correct. While our tree stand bow holder will not press a bow you can mount it to a bench to do small jobs like putting on a sight or a rest. We even have one mounted to a square tube that fits in a reese hitch for use at hunting camp. We can mount sights, rests and serve a string with our 
tree stand bow holder.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll second that one. His Kentucky Bowhunters Package is the best thing you can add to your gear. 





thirdhandman said:


> Guys its that time of year. Time to check stands and update gear. Add the Kentucky bowhunters package and be quiet, safe, comfortable, ready.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Tis the season. We went through about 50 kentucky bow hunters packages this weekend in Richmond Va.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Dang wish I had a tree walker lol


Whack: Give Jerry a call. He is a good guy and will work with you. Got a picture for where to put our bow holder on his stand.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

I started using the package last year and really like them. I now use the stabilizing straps on my sons stand to add security for them. After using it on my stand and seeing how much it secures,i do not worry near as much about them. Not only does it secure once up there but they can be set before starting the climb. I like thos because before i just tied the upper and lower together with a rope. I either tied it too short or long and would have to retie.The bow holder is great as is the accessory strap. I attach my quiver to the tree with the accessory strap.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks G20: I just wish there was a way to let everybody try the Kentucky bow hunters package. 90% of those who try it at the shows will buy it, as it is that good and that well priced. We will be at Buckmasters in Montgomery, Al. this week. Aters" If you will stop buy and just try out the ky bow hunters package we will give you the Ky Bow Rope and teach you how to use it free.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

krayg said:


> That's a good idea!


We mounted the universal tree stand bow holder to a 2"x2" by 30" steel pipe. It fits right into our trailer hitch. Now we have a portable bow vice in hunting camp.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I cant say enough for the Kentucky Bowhunters package. It helps you way more than what you pay for it. Which is why i need two more of them - for gifts. So save me some before you sell out. I know they are like Doritos and you probably make them every day but just keep two for me please. I will just order them from your website.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Third hand archery is on Facebook! Please come and check us out on the largest social community at Facebook.com/ThirdHandInc


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

DBLlungIT said:


> I cant say enough for the Kentucky Bowhunters package. It helps you way more than what you pay for it. Which is why i need two more of them - for gifts. So save me some before you sell out. I know they are like Doritos and you probably make them every day but just keep two for me please. I will just order them from your website.


I'll give you some special pricing if you get 4 packages.


----------



## Toonces (Dec 16, 2008)

I am thinking about buying the bowholder for my Treewalker. I think I read somewhere on here, maybe in another thread, that you can climb the tree with the bow in the holder eliminating the need for a hoist. Is this true?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes you can. Watch the video at. Awe.thirdhandarchery.com


----------



## Toonces (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the response, I will check it out later.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

G20 said:


> I started using the package last year and really like them. I now use the stabilizing straps on my sons stand to add security for them. After using it on my stand and seeing how much it secures,i do not worry near as much about them. Not only does it secure once up there but they can be set before starting the climb. I like thos because before i just tied the upper and lower together with a rope. I either tied it too short or long and would have to retie.The bow holder is great as is the accessory strap. I attach my quiver to the tree with the accessory strap.


Sounds like You watched most of the video. Did you see the second shot arrow holder in the video?


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

are you guys serious??????????????????you climb the tree with you 1000$ bow just sitting in the bow holder?omg


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

hoyttech13: I know how you feel. I designed the bow holder in 1993 and never thought to try that move. Then at Harrisburg sportsmans show, a 15 year old Amish boy showed me how. My reaction was exactly the same as yours. What I found after I tried it, he was exactly right. 
If you push the bow back toward the tree, you can see everything going on around the bow and avoid any problems. If you like, you can put your fingers through the wrist sling and grab the side of the stand at the same time ensuring it doesn't come out.
The benefits are, you can climb slower since you have your bow with you. Climbing slower is safer and quieter. When you get to the top you are not all hot and sweaty.
If a Buck hears you climbing, especially during the rut, he is going to be coming in to check you out. It does little good to have a booner below you right next to your bow.
Try it at home in day light and you too will be amazed. Let me know what you think, after you try it.
We do sell the Kentucky Bow Rope. A 30 foot rope made specifically for archery. It is to be used in ladder stands and hang on stands. Seldom are branches a problem on these type setups.:thumbs_up


----------



## beargrizzly (Oct 13, 2011)

I have tried the bow holder, the tree stand gun hoist and the stabilizer straps. The best investment hands down I have made into my hunting gear. Best things to remember: USA made, quality products and awesome customer service!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

just an update. i ordered a couple rag bags 3 days ago from Third Hand Archery and they were sitting on my door step today. excellent product with fast shipping, can't beat that!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Finally got around to ordering my stabilizer straps from thirdhand last weekend and tried them out this week. Boy what a huge difference, I can't believe I didn't order these sooner. I can't wait to hit the woods this weekend,


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> Hacker: Its been a while. what do you think of the gadgets after using them a while?


I show my stuff from thirdhand to every bowhunter I meet.
This summer I bet I had a couple hundred guys ask me about my sling and accessory belt at all of the 3D shoots.
I could have sold em like hotcakes if I had em on me! I gave them your website address though. lol

The stabilizer straps..I think these are almost as important to have as a safety harness.
If anyone has ever had their lower part of the climber fall to the bottom...
Sat in a stand where they have to keep pressure on the lower out of fear of the above..
Or just sat in a stand where it just feels like the climber is too loose or moving around a bit..
GET THE STABILIZER straps... I will not get in a climber without them.. Seriously

The accessory belt..I used that all summer long to hang 8 hang-ons..
I strapped it on the tree with the new thirdhand hang on holder ( not seen on the website! You gotta be "in the know" to get one! )
The hook holds the stand for me.. and I strap it on,, remove the accessory belt and hook,, pull down on the stand,,, fold down the platform.. set and done..

will post on the other products later....I have people at my desk lol-- gotta do work!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

catfishmafia76 said:


> Finally got around to ordering my stabilizer straps from thirdhand last weekend and tried them out this week. Boy what a huge difference, I can't believe I didn't order these sooner. I can't wait to hit the woods this weekend,


Its hard to beleive something so simple can make so much difference but it is true as spoken above. 
thanks catfishmafia.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Have you ever had anyone try the stabilizer straps and not think they are the berries? They not only make the stand rock solid on the tree but also make it easier to pack tighter and more quietly


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

tackscall: The only negative comments I have seen on the Third Hand Stabilizer Straps is from those who haven't tried them. This may open a can of worms but I haven't had anybody buy a set, use them as advertised and tell me that they didn't work as well as advertised. I have had plenty that said that they work better than advertised.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Anyone with a Lone Wolf climber understands the concept of the stabilizer straps, these are just much better quality and cinch down even tighter. I have them on my LW and my Summit Open Shot


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes Tackscall: other than our metal buckle they look the same as lone wolfs. Ours are made in USA and the metal buckle is quicker, quieter, and stronger.


----------



## Jared_LA (Apr 22, 2005)

Here's a few pics of a thirdhandarchery's bow holder attached to my lone wolf wide S&C. Easy to install and appears to be a great product. 
FWIW, I have my reservations on the Hazemore though......may have to go with a replacement Summit seat instead.


----------



## bkcheeze (Jul 5, 2012)

Where is the best place to mount Third Hand's Bow Holder on a Ol Man Aluminum Multi Vision Climber? Anyone have some pics?


----------



## scpokevin (Oct 30, 2011)

I used the bow holder and stabilizer straps last year and their performance in the field was actually better than advertised! I now exclusively use my climber because they perform so well!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

bkcheeze said:


> Where is the best place to mount Third Hand's Bow Holder on a Ol Man Aluminum Multi Vision Climber? Anyone have some pics?


bkcheeze: I don't have a picture handy I'll try to get one up tomorrow. I can tell you you will need a 1/8" thick flat washer to shim it a bit. On the top section, there is a bar that passes behind your seat and connects to the side rail. That bar is 1/8" thinner than the side rail, so put the flat washer on top that bar where it connects to the side rail. Now mount the bracket with 2 screws inside and 2 screws outside over the back bar and side rail where they meet. Now put your bow in the bow holder and tilt it forward until the string is at about a 30-40 degree angle. Now the handle will be ergonomically correct to your hand. Hope this helps until I can get a picture up.


----------



## bkcheeze (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response!!! A pic would be helpful if you have one but I think I know where your talking about - there is a square tube in the back that connects the side rails and runs behind the seat. I'll mount it there and give a try, just seems pretty far back - once the bow is angled like you mentioned it will probably be right at hands grab. I'll snap a pic of it installed there and send to you to add to your archives.

I might also make a "V" block out of some scrap alumnium - then I should be able to get a good clamp anywhere on the round tube. Have a small machine shop here at work :wink:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

bkcheeze: I got some pictures for you.







This is where the bow holder works well on the older round tube Ol Man stands.








This is the position for climbing on the old style round tube Ol Man.







Position for the new style oval tube Ol Man is here or back as in first picture. Here the hunter can break up their outlind a bit with the use of the bow.








Ol Man with proper placement of Stabilizer straps and bow holder. No other straps except carrying harness necessary.


----------



## bkcheeze (Jul 5, 2012)

EXCELLENT PICS!!! Thanks!!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

bkcheeze said:


> EXCELLENT PICS!!! Thanks!!


bkcheeze: The ol man packed in well again last night. I put it on an angling tree and am sure glad to have had the stabilizers on it. It was hard for me to get used to the arms of the stand giving and the stand rocking a little as I climbed. Stands are like cars in a way. Some are built like a tank some are light. Of all the current ones I'm using. I like the comfort of a sling seat.


----------



## bkcheeze (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I picked the stand up on a Craigslist buy a couple weeks ago, havent had a chance yet to climb a few trees with it. heard good reviews, both pack ability and sling seat. Looking forward to using it this season along with your goodies on it!


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

I picked up the kentucky bowhunters package over the summer. Tested the straps in backyard, very nice! Put the bow in holder,very secure. I would likem to hear from summitmviper users who climb with bow in holder. How is it climbing with bow? Only thing I did was put camo tape on the shiny metal parts of bow holder.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Dave I sold the bow holders to Summit up to about 5-6 years ago. They work great!


----------



## beargrizzly (Oct 13, 2011)

bkcheeze said:


> Where is the best place to mount Third Hand's Bow Holder on a Ol Man Aluminum Multi Vision Climber? Anyone have some pics?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1229187&d=1323843333
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1229187&d=1323843333

here is how I have my THA bow holder on my Ol'Man climber. 

I have tried to make my bow fall out of the holder on several occassions with no luck. I have bragged enough about this product I gave one out as a christmas present and a co-worker bought the Kentucky bow package. The only thing that I don't like is the bright silver plate on the bow holder but a little flat brown or any camo paint fixed that. I also upgraded my Ol'Man factory straps with THA straps. I can climb faster, quicker and SAFER. They also help with packing the stand in and out. They make for a tigher pack. Before having these items my climbing time was double what it takes me now. Not only do i feel safer climbing but I also don't have to worry about the bottom getting loss while sitting or the bow falling.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

beargrizzly said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1229187&d=1323843333
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1229187&d=1323843333
> 
> here is how I have my THA bow holder on my Ol'Man climber.
> ...


Beargrizzly: Thanks much for the endorsement it sounds much better comming from a fellow AT'er. Christmas present Wow what a great idea. Kentucky Bow Hunters Package One size fits all Sweet!
Here is another place to put it on the ol man. Both work equally well.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

So where do you put it on a Summit Open Shot?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I would put it on the horizontal seat rail towards the froot. Leave just enough room for your seat belt. Put the stabilizers on the angled top rail at the joint of the top rail and the horizontal rail on the seat portion. This keeps it from sliding back and possibly malfunctioning. Then in the back side on the bottom.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Lonewolf hand climber? Will it work on the platform?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Lonewolf hand climber? Will it work on the platform?


Yes it will


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Great question Buckeye hunter. 
Whack&stack Just want to expand on the question.
It will work o.k. on the platform. Since it is a counter balance, the further forward the bow leans, the better it holds. If it is on the platform. The tendency is to have the bow in too much of an upright position. If you just bump it at that point, it will fall.
It will work much better on the back side of the seat. It will leave plenty of room for your butt as it is on the outside edge of the seat. When you push it forward it will hold much better and will be much easier to reach.
Hope this helps ya.


----------



## kenfa (Jan 11, 2012)

Do you have a bow holder that will work in a popup blind?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Kenfa: Another good question. 
August 1993 I had a knee surgery. That fall was my first time hunting on the ground. After ten minutes in a make shift ground blind I figured out the just because I was sitting on the ground, I still needed a bow holder. Necessity being the mother of invention. I went home and designed one. It must work pretty good. Primos, buckwing, Allen, gametracker just to name a few sent ours to china to copy it. They only copy the best. LOL www.groundbowholder.com the original, $10 made in the USA.


----------



## kenfa (Jan 11, 2012)

Cant tell from pic but does it stick into ground?


----------



## GhostBuck_007 (May 21, 2010)

kenfa said:


> Cant tell from pic but does it stick into ground?


Yes it does, I purchased a ground bow holder from Jim last turkey season and it is the best ground bow holder I've found. Works in a variety of ground too...


----------



## kenfa (Jan 11, 2012)

Good because mine has alot of rock.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

For rock your going to have to grind a point and have a big big hammer.LOL Sorry it will not work in rock.
I honestly haven't hunted from a ground blind on rock. Don't have a good answer for that one. Sorry :dontknow:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

eokiebowhuntin said:


> The wife did a great job buying Christmas gifts this year. Got the KY bowhunters package for my climber. Put it on my Summit Dagger last night and I'm very impressed, what an awesome product! Can't wait to get in the woods and try it out. I'll definitely be getting a few more for my friends and family in the future!


:first: Best Christmas gift idea. One size fits all.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

tackscall said:


> Anyone with a Lone Wolf climber understands the concept of the stabilizer straps, these are just much better quality and cinch down even tighter. I have them on my LW and my Summit Open Shot


Yes Tackscall; They are the same concept as the Lone Wolf. We choose to use metal T buckles because they are much stronger and easier to adjust. They work on Lone wolf, Summit, Ameristep, Just about any climber.


----------



## Jared_LA (Apr 22, 2005)

I have both Summit and Lone Wolf climbers and the straps work exceptionally well on both. My only gripe are the metal buckles. My buckles almost always hit the stand while unpacking at the base of the tree, especially in the dark. Any suggestions to help eliminate the metal to metal noise? Was thinking some sort of "cover" for the buckles.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

You could plastisol dip. But the teeth and end can't be covered. The little noise that would save could be done. By being a little more care full. Keep your hand on the buckle while unstraping. Wrap the short strap over the rail so it can't swing .


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Just attach the T buckle to its strap. that will keep it from banging on any metal and making noise.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I have an option for setting up on rocky ground (as opposed to "a rock") that i have used. I have a couple spots that i like to use my blind for turkey that are a bit rocky. Took my cordless hammer drill out prior to the season and punched several spots in the ground for my bow hanger and then marked them with marking paint. It worked great, just don't use to large of a bit. It may fill in with dirt but that's okay, makes for good friction. 




thirdhandman said:


> For rock your going to have to grind a point and have a big big hammer.LOL Sorry it will not work in rock.
> I honestly haven't hunted from a ground blind on rock. Don't have a good answer for that one. Sorry :dontknow:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Good thought there double lung. Must be a builder thing. I don't have one.you can put it on my Christmas list. lOL


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

G20 said:


> I started using the package last year and really like them. I now use the stabilizing straps on my sons stand to add security for them. After using it on my stand and seeing how much it secures,i do not worry near as much about them. Not only does it secure once up there but they can be set before starting the climb. I like thos because before i just tied the upper and lower together with a rope. I either tied it too short or long and would have to retie.The bow holder is great as is the accessory strap. I attach my quiver to the tree with the accessory strap.


Glad you like it . Had any luck yet.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

So far I've been highly impressed with mine!!! Took a few tries getting the angle setup to climb vs. the ready position... Also when I thought that the bolts that secure the arm were tight enough... The WERE NOT!!! I cranked way past where I originally thought they should have been... Alternating between all 3... Until it was rock solid!!! 

Here's a few pics of mine mounted up!!!


































Also found a neat little trick to hold the quiver while off the bow... Using the loose end of my stabilizer strap... I wrapped the main stem of my quiver two times & then tied off to the upper arm of the stand... Seemed almost like it was made to do this!!!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Ken: While climbing with the bow as shown in the picture above will work. If you put the top limb in the bow holder with the quiver pointed out, it will also work and the hunter can put their fingers through the wrist sling while climbing for more piece of mind.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

KBacon said:


> So far I've been highly impressed with mine!!! Took a few tries getting the angle setup to climb vs. the ready position... Also when I thought that the bolts that secure the arm were tight enough... The WERE NOT!!! I cranked way past where I originally thought they should have been... Alternating between all 3... Until it was rock solid!!!
> 
> Here's a few pics of mine mounted up!!!
> 
> ...


Love your stand and spot: When can I come hunt it?


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

This thing has become like an old friend!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

An old friend that you can always depend on.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

decalman said:


> When we sit the top part of the climber can not move right? Since the straps connect from the top front of the stand to the bottom back and are cinched tight, when we stand the front of the stand stays pulled down by our body weight on the floor which is now pulling down on the straps. You can literally lift on the front of the stand and it will not move. You can lean against the rail to get more range of motion. As wack n stack says, ya got to try it and you will never go back. Simply said it just makes your stand rock solid and safer.


Thanks decalman


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

catfishmafia76 said:


> Great reviw wack n stack. I am waiting on a climber to show up at the house in the next day or two and have been looking at both these items on their web site. I am going to order them prob this week. Been so many good reviews on the straps that it's hard not to get them.


Hey Catfish: you have had our GADGETS for almost a year. What do you think about them now now


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

GhostBuck_007 said:


> Thirdhandman, are there any Christmas specials you're running right now? Thinking about ordering another Kentucky Bowhunter's package for one of my other climbers, if you could include a bow rope in that package that would be the cat's meow. Love your products man, keep up the good work...


Were going to do one better this year. All Kentucky bow hunters packages are $45 plus mailing. Starting today till Christmas all Kentucky bow hunters packages will include a bow rope and to make a great deal even better...........................Drum roll............. will also include a multi-hook. That is everything we make for tree stand hunting.
Purchased individually that is $71 worth of Third hand products and 7 shipping charges. All for $45 and one mailing charge.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

drum roll is right. good deal here and the multi hooks are the best friend you didn't think you had. i hung my first stand of the year without it because i thought i had it in my 4 wheeler storage box. never again. i love stuff that works but i guess who wouldn't.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

DBLlung: Thank you. You are absolutely correct in your assessment of the Multi-hook. It is not yet shown on our web sight as we still need packaging.
The Multi-hook is a 2 fingered hook that can be used to temporarily hold a loc on stand to the tree while securing the stand to the tree. Once the tree stand is locked in, remove the hook and tie it to the bow rope. If you plan ahead and leave your bow and backpack at the base of the tree, you can pick them up with the multihook. This saves trips up and down the tree. If you have a branch in the way that you can 't reach, use the multihook on the bow rope as a grappling hook to break off the branch or tie it out of the way.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

great products


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes sir I agree. Sort of partial to them myself. Quality products that work as advertised at a reasonable price and made in America.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

GhostBuck_007 said:


> Thirdhandman, are there any Christmas specials you're running right now? Thinking about ordering another Kentucky Bowhunter's package for one of my other climbers, if you could include a bow rope in that package that would be the cat's meow. Love your products man, keep up the good work...


Ghostbuck007 This request was made last year and we did it. To make it better this year we added the bow rope and multihook this year.
only 8 days left till Christmas. Better get the order in soon.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

This is how I climb with mine. I do nock an arrow now but this was the first time climbing with my bow. What I like is if a deer comes, I simply tip the bow back a tiny bit and I am ready to shoot. 

Sorry the picture isn't great.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Chaded: Looks like that will work better than the way I've Been doing it.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

KBacon said:


> So far I've been highly impressed with mine!!! Took a few tries getting the angle setup to climb vs. the ready position... Also when I thought that the bolts that secure the arm were tight enough... The WERE NOT!!! I cranked way past where I originally thought they should have been... Alternating between all 3... Until it was rock solid!!!
> 
> Here's a few pics of mine mounted up!!!
> 
> ...


Looks good Ken. Like the tip on the quiver with the Stabilizer straps.


----------



## Jerry Goff (Jul 13, 2006)

All of Third Hands equipment is made right here in the "good Ol US of A" You can get things like this cheaper from someone else, but you get what you pay for. I have been getting Rag Bags, Bow Stands and Bow Holders for years and not to long ago punnished one of his big square tragets he let me use at a show, then I took it home and shot some more, still going strong! Jim has some of the most practical bowhunting gadgets out there. If you haven't looked at them yet, you need too. He's got what you need.
Thanks Jim for the great products and making my hunting a little more enjoyable,
If you see me in the woods, you will see me with my VERTICAL CROSSBOW at my side, sitting in the Third Hand Bow Holder.
Jerry
www.verticalcrossbow.com


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks much Mr Goff. It means a lot to have another manufacturer use and endorse our products.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

KBacon said:


> So far I've been highly impressed with mine!!! Took a few tries getting the angle setup to climb vs. the ready position... Also when I thought that the bolts that secure the arm were tight enough... The WERE NOT!!! I cranked way past where I originally thought they should have been... Alternating between all 3... Until it was rock solid!!!
> 
> Here's a few pics of mine mounted up!!!
> 
> ...


Ken: You will be happy to know that we now tighten the 3 screws that hold the S hook with an air tool. We tighten them enough now that if anything you might have to loosen them to adjust the bowholder.


----------



## 184896 (Jun 28, 2010)

Neat looking gadgets.
I really wish someone would design a safety harness that could also double as back pack straps for my hang on tree stand and sticks. I guarantee it would be a "hot seller".Thirdhandman are you listening?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Jamorris: Thank you for thinking of us. I'm not setup for this but by buddie Keith is. I just forwarded your comments to Keith Jones designer of the seat of the pants harness. If he uses it I'll get you one.
Make it a great day:teeth:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

There are a lot of new bow hunters on this site since the original post was made. Hope they get to see this review.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Once I got to see these products in person I was very impressed. Can't wait to try them out. 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Man, seeing all these pictures of Third Hand Archery products that are made right here at home make me want to be 20 foot up the side of a tree with a bow in my bow holder! Jim, I'm going to go through my gear bag and see IF i can locate my KY bow rope and multi hanger.If not, i'll be giving you a call before sundown tomorrow


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Viper69 said:


> Once I got to see these products in person I was very impressed. Can't wait to try them out.
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


Thanks Viper. Did you figure out how to wind the Kentucky bow rope yet?????


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yep got her down now.

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

We have taught 12 year old kids how to use and wind the Kentucky bow rope. If one tries it, they usually save their dog leash for walks in the park with their pet.


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

I use both the stabilizer straps and the bow holder. Awesome products! Really a must have for anyone with a climber I think.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

higdeezy45b said:


> I use both the stabilizer straps and the bow holder. Awesome products! Really a must have for anyone with a climber I think.


Yup.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I have the stand bow holder, and the ground blind holder. Don't have a climber, blackjack oaks are not good climber trees. I used aluminum black to gray out the base, neighboring landowner issues, and love the sturdiness. I use the ground holders when I'm shooting 3' x 3' Third Hand target I built with the skins.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

That time of year and a lot of new hunters. Need help to spread the word. Hope everybody has a safe successful hunting season.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Played around with the stabilizer straps on my summit today. They are awesome. I think I'm going to get a new stand now with the closed front just so I can use all the third hand goodies. 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Viper If you get a summit climber I'll make a Kentucky/Summit Bow hunter special. I will include the EZ Climb Hooks $20 and the 
SS Footrest $15 for an additional $30 and save on mailing.


----------



## Bowhuntertim214 (Jun 19, 2012)

thirdhandman said:


> Viper If you get a summit climber I'll make a Kentucky/Summit Bow hunter special. I will include the EZ Climb Hooks $20 and the
> SS Footrest $15 for an additional $30 and save on mailing.


Jim, what are the EZ climb hooks? I don't see them on the website... are they for the safety strap?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Bowhuntertim214 said:


> Jim, what are the EZ climb hooks? I don't see them on the website... are they for the safety strap?


They are for your safety strap so you can climb up while hooked up.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Good question Viper: They aren't on the website as they only work on Summit Climbers cable system. They are handmade out of spring steel. If they go over well, we will in future build a mold and make them to fit any stand.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Well let me start by saying that I have heard of Third Hand Archery products but have never tried them. I do not get into the hunting "gadgets", if I use it it is because the product works and helps aid me in taking deer. I prefer the KISS method when it comes to hunting so the less stuff I have to worry about when on stand the better. My main concern when I am on a treestand is running an arrow through a deer. This is my honest review of these products.
> View attachment 1223012
> 
> Visual Inspection:
> ...


For the benefit of the new members who haven't seen our system.


----------



## Mdunntn (Jul 27, 2013)

Ordered my Kentucky bowhunter package and received it today. All I can say is wow. I have a summit titan and the bow holder works perfectly, stabilizer straps are so simple and amazing it seems like witchcraft, and the accessory holder and hip clip are both simple and useful. 

I had a hard time holding my bow and pack last weekend with this stand, but seems like that will no longer be a problem. Time to relax instead of worrying about my bow sliding and falling 20 feet, or making excessive movement's and noise trying to get water etc out of my pack. I'm glad people spread your company's name all over the web. You are running a first class business sir. I send you my thanks from Knoxville, Tn.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

My pleasure Mdunntn!!! But witchcraft????? O.K. Now were going to have to build a broom to sneak in on. lol


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

nice review.

When I installed my bow holder on my LW assault I cut off the extra allen screw length with a Dremel. I then radiused the corners of the aluminum plate so that I would not tear a gash in me or anything else.

The bow holder is a quality piece and is heavy duty. Mine works really well. I guess if I had to say anything as far as drawbacks I would say that it weighs a fair amount. Certainly no big deal for a fixed stand but on the assault it comes into play a little bit more when you combine all the other weight you are carrying.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

While the bow holder is solid, it weighs less than 1 pound. If one bowhunts for 1 hour with the 5 pound + bow in the bow holder, less than one pound bow holder seems to me to be a good trade off.
We can make it lighter but then it just doesn't work as well. We have tried, but this thickness of rubber and diameter of steel works best.


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

Best Gear I have purchased in years. I have both products on both of my climbers. Bought a set for my dad for xmas last year.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks JGB OH. Its getting to that time of the year. They do make great Christmas Gifts and one size fits all.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks for the reminder. those Kentucky Bowhunter Kits are great for that. i need to get a couple more for christmas gifts


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Any time doublelungit. You are up early. Must be hunting today.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Viper69 said:


> Once I got to see these products in person I was very impressed. Can't wait to try them out.
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


Seeing and trying is believing. Its just hard to get in front of everybody to let them try. So for some they can see the video's and have to believe what the other AT'ers have to say, especially about how the stabilizers and bow holder actually work.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah i couldnt sleep. I had a nightmare someone was stealing my Third Hand Tree Stand Bow Holders from my lock-on's that i have out. Thank God it was just a nightmare. lol. But it would be if that did happen.


thirdhandman said:


> Any time doublelungit. You are up early. Must be hunting today.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Double lung it we are going to be doing something special to the KY bow hunters package for AT'ers at Christmas this year.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome.. I could use some new items for my new climber.. summit mlb specialist sd


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Irish: 4;17 this morning and still on here now 4 hours later. Ya must have a big Christmas list. LOL


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

no.. had to come in early to work!!


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

I ordered the Kentucky bow hunter package. As stated earlier the straps are awesome. I no longer use the tether or the strap that locks the top to the tree. I was hesitant at first to climb with my bow, but now I've done it a few times and it's a no big deal. The bow isn't going to fall out. My only issue with the bow holder was the length of the screws. They snagged my Sitka Core zip tee and put a hole in it as I was taking my stand off my shoulders. I simple cut them down some and put some silicone on the ends and it fixed the problem.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

All you need is a pair of pliers..they are made to bend then break


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

gwa2712 said:


> I ordered the Kentucky bow hunter package. As stated earlier the straps are awesome. I no longer use the tether or the strap that locks the top to the tree. I was hesitant at first to climb with my bow, but now I've done it a few times and it's a no big deal. The bow isn't going to fall out. My only issue with the bow holder was the length of the screws. They snagged my Sitka Core zip tee and put a hole in it as I was taking my stand off my shoulders. I simple cut them down some and put some silicone on the ends and it fixed the problem.


gwa2712: Man sorry to hear about that. There have been many post about this. We buy long screws so it will fit all stands and some stands do have wide rails and seat mounts. Most people will cut them off with a dremel, hack saw or bend them and break them. Some even grind the corners round. I haven't ground the corners and have never torn any clothing on them. I guess it could get torn on a corner.


----------



## djw195 (Mar 26, 2012)

I think the bowholder is going to solve my issues that I have with not being able to have my bow on my lap with a hbs on.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

djw195: I'm assuming you intended to say bibbs. Got something for you to try. Put your coat on then your bibs over. Now you can slip your hands inside the bibs and to stay real warm inside the bibs and pockets.:thumbs_up


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

thirdhandman said:


> djw195: I'm assuming you intended to say bibbs. Got something for you to try. Put your coat on then your bibs over. Now you can slip your hands inside the bibs and to stay real warm inside the bibs and pockets.:thumbs_up


I think hbs is heater body suit


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Man I'm getting old. That went right over my head. Thanks tackscall.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Grey hair offers the least resistance.... fly's right over your head quickly... your brain never has time to process it lol


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Grey hair is hereditary. You get it from your kids. LOL :focus: been a great thread so far.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok..on topic...I put a set of stabilizer straps on my new summit mlb specialist SD and they work great! Just as expected... rock solid


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

Who climbs with there bow in the bowholder?


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

I do! All I can say is try it.. If you're worried about your bow.. (don't blame you)
Try it with a backup bow.. 
Check out the video..





The bow is solid in the bow holder as you climb. You can bump it,, knock it around.. still solid.
I will freely admit,, I was nervous about it the first couple times.
Now, I consider it a vital tool in my arsenal. I can climb slower, sweat less, and always be on the ready during the climb.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I will freely admit,, I was nervous about it the first couple times.
Now, I consider it a vital tool in my arsenal. I can climb slower, sweat less, and always be on the ready during the climb.[/QUOTE]

Irish: Thanks for the post. I too was a little concerned before trying it out. That was one of our original videos on the bow holder. This one really shows the extremes one can put the bow holder through and pretty good demonstration on how much better the stand is with the stabilizer straps.
http://thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=13


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I do too, second year in a row probably 45 trips up and down a tree with never once having a scare of it falling out.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Wait till ya see this weeks special. This is going to be our Christmas Special.............


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Purchased Jim's "Kentucky" Bow hunting package a while back and have used it a few times on my Summit Viper. Very very impressed. I climb with my bow, scared the crap out of my but if you lay the bow flat, its not going anywhere. I even have a branch grab my bow and hold it down, which I didnt realize until I felt resistance when trying to move the upper section. Even with the top section moving and a branch attached to my bow, the bow didnt fall. Im a believer. The straps also work great and are so much easier than the stock straps.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I've used the foot rest for my climbing stand a few times this year and have to say its another great, useful 3rd Hand product. Climbers are generally comfy to start with but the addition of the 3rd hand foot rest takes them to another level. Light and unobtrusive it gets two thumbs up from me.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey thanks pbuck: Appreciate the thumbs up. We just came up with another use for it. Once ya get the deer down the foot rest can now be made into a Deer Drag. We're going to have to change the name from the SS footrest. All day comfort with a deer drag for $15 c'mon man.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 23, 2012)

Just put an order in for a bow holder. Can't wait to get it to try it out hopefully this weekend.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Now that I'm gun hunting I hang my backpack on the bow holder, one less hook in the tree


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

The foot rest helps keep the cold from stand penetrating the boots, as your feet are elevated from the stand with the footrest. Worked great today at 16 degrees.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Well let me start by saying that I have heard of Third Hand Archery products but have never tried them. I do not get into the hunting "gadgets", if I use it it is because the product works and helps aid me in taking deer. I prefer the KISS method when it comes to hunting so the less stuff I have to worry about when on stand the better. My main concern when I am on a treestand is running an arrow through a deer. This is my honest review of these products.
> View attachment 1223012
> 
> Visual Inspection:
> ...


We have another hunting season coming. We have a lot of new AT'ers so I wanted to bump this for them. Whack, I happened to notice the position of the bow holder on your stand. If you loosen up the two inside bolts and slide the mounting bracket tight to the rail there will be less room for the corners or screws to grab your pants. If you were to move the bottom of the stabilizer straps toward the back of the stand they will work even better. 
Thanks again Whack for your help.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

If you dont use the stabilizes straps you are really missing out. It is a night and day difference.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

that to and i would have to say that his bow holder would be a tough one to be without. i have one for every stand. loc on or climber.

one of the best things i ever did was buy his kentucky bowhunter packages. i am not sure if he is still doing them now though. hope he is tho. they are sweet. great for gifts to.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Now that the bow holder has been out a while anyone having any issues with the holder no longer holding the bow in position when it's adjusted back and forth over a couple years?
Am going to order this week really tired of trying to either screw that hook into the tree or find the spot for the arm that is always in the way less junk to pack in and out also.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

I have the same bow holder that 20-25 years old, I don't remember who marketed it back then.


What happen to the lower platform when you sit down on the upper? Seems like if you took weight off the lower it would want to "lift" - unless physics have changed recently.




whack&stack said:


> Stabalizer Straps: Ok as I stated earlier these things look built tough and are built tough after using them. Very impressed with the quality. Install time both sides about 1 minute. Climbing with the straps extended was flawless they do not get in the way at all. After climbing the tree I set the top where I wanted it and cinched down the straps and I will never go back to my old system ever again!! My old system was a rope that I used to pull the cable tight to the tree (sounds silly but it was better than the system that came with the stand) It also replaced the rope that held the two stand sections together so they couldn't seperate if the bottom would happen to fall. I feel much safer with this system (about a 1000% safer). These things lock down TIGHT! I am not sure really how to explain how solid and stable this makes the stand you really have to try it to believe it, but its amazing. I have always been impressed with how stable and quiet my climbers have been but this is ROCK SOLID. No movement at all no matter how you move on the stand or how hard you bump the rail of the climber (and trust me i tried) I have always leaned against my climber rail and used it to extend my range of motion on the stand (and to make sure the cam doesnt smack the bar i lean against it when i shoot) and I feel even safer doing this now. I have tried a couple methods of securing the climber once at hunting height and this is hands down the finest system i have used. Now I just need to get another set since i have 2 climbers!
> 
> View attachment 1223008


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Tp: Since you live in Meechigan you may have gotten it from me at the Anderson Archery show in Grand Ledge, The Deer and Turkey show in Lansing, Woods in Water show in Imlay City or the show in Grand Rapids. Been selling the bow holders since 1993 and they are the original that plate together and heads that swivel. 
What happen to the lower platform when you sit down on the upper? Seems like if you took weight off the lower it would want to "lift" - unless physics have changed recently.


Nothing to do with changing physics. When you sit it relaxes the straps a bit. Tp my friend, its sort of like the rock climbers harness, hard to believe the difference until you try them.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

droppin bucks said:


> Now that the bow holder has been out a while anyone having any issues with the holder no longer holding the bow in position when it's adjusted back and forth over a couple years?
> Am going to order this week really tired of trying to either screw that hook into the tree or find the spot for the arm that is always in the way less junk to pack in and out also.


We show how the bow holders can adjust for demonstration purposes. Once the bow is set so the string is on about a 45 degree angle you just tilt the bow back towards the tree to climb with the bow in the holder. There really is no need to change the angle even to climb with it. Instead of getting too loose It will oxidize inside the aluminum bracket and lock up. If you need to move it for some reason, loosen the top 3 screws and remove the s hook and clean it with a piece of steel wool. Replace it and it should be good. Hope this helps.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> Tp: Since you live in Meechigan you may have gotten it from me at the Anderson Archery show in Grand Ledge, The Deer and Turkey show in Lansing, Woods in Water show in Imlay City or the show in Grand Rapids. Been selling the bow holders since 1993 and they are the original that plate together and heads that swivel.
> What happen to the lower platform when you sit down on the upper? Seems like if you took weight off the lower it would want to "lift" - unless physics have changed recently.
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with changing physics. When you sit it relaxes the straps a bit. Tp my friend, its sort of like the rock climbers harness, hard to believe the difference until you try them.


I was going to Anderson Archery back in the 70's - I think Jay's may have put Jerry's small shop out of business.

As far as the straps - last year I used a similar setup on my Ol'Man tree stand in the back yard (only difference would be the buckles), and I wouldn't use those straps that way on a climber unless I had a cinder block hanging off the front of the lower platform. Maybe if you were constantly standing on the lower platform but I couldn't see anyway to keep the "biters" from lifting away from the tree. Must be they're not made for an Ol'Man stand.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

The biters never come loose when you take your weight off the bottom. The top and bottom are pulling against each other. The straps on the bottom should be closer to the back of the stand though.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> The biters never come loose when you take your weight off the bottom. The top and bottom are pulling against each other. The straps on the bottom should be closer to the back of the stand though.


X2. They honestly made my summit viper solid as a rock. They make a huge difference. Love'em.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

tpcollins said:


> I was going to Anderson Archery back in the 70's - I think Jay's may have put Jerry's small shop out of business.
> 
> As far as the straps - last year I used a similar setup on my Ol'Man tree stand in the back yard (only difference would be the buckles), and I wouldn't use those straps that way on a climber unless I had a cinder block hanging off the front of the lower platform. Maybe if you were constantly standing on the lower platform but I couldn't see anyway to keep the "biters" from lifting away from the tree. Must be they're not made for an Ol'Man stand.


TP: Even though it is not our product, if you will give me a call and try what I tell you, it will work for you. I personally don't like the ole man treestand, but I have one the stabilizer straps work flawlessly if used properly.


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

I purchased the Kentucky Bowhunter package last year and my hunting buddy did also. Without a doubt the stabilizer straps and bow holder are the two best purchases I've made. I also use the utility strap on my tree to hold my quiver and deer calls. Climbing with the bow holder takes no time getting used to and cut my set up time down tremendously. No more lifting and lowering your $1,500 set up onto the snow or mud either.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

gwa2712;1070979617[B said:


> ]I purchased the Kentucky Bowhunter package last year and my hunting buddy did also. Without a doubt the stabilizer straps and bow holder are the two best purchases I've made. I also use the utility strap on my tree to hold my quiver and deer calls. Climbing with the bow holder takes no time getting used to and cut my set up time down tremendously. No more lifting and lowering your $1,500 set up onto the snow or mud either.[/B]


That pretty well says it all. Its not the only way, but it darn sure is the best way I've seen as a total system.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> The biters never come loose when you take your weight off the bottom. The top and bottom are pulling against each other. The straps on the bottom should be closer to the back of the stand though.


Whack&Stack; Where have you been. Haven't seen you on here in a while.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is the setup I tried last year or the year before. Without an additional strap securing the bottom uprights to the tree, the biters pull away. There was never any mention of adding an extra strap securing the bottom in the video I saw.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

The Straps are mounted correctly. As you can see, there is no weight on the floor and it is sitting there just fine. If you put your feet on it, it will go back into the tree. Once you have weight on it and the teeth are in the tree, everything will lock together. We set our stands all the time and then use the SS Foot Rest which takes both feet off the floor. The base just stays put. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXGQmY5mHVE at 1:30 and 3:30 I take my foot off the floor to put on the footrest and the bottom doesn't move.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> The Straps are mounted correctly. As you can see, there is no weight on the floor and it is sitting there just fine. *If you put your feet on it, it will go back into the tree. Once you have weight on it and the teeth are in the tree, everything will lock together. * We set our stands all the time and then use the SS Foot Rest which takes both feet off the floor. The base just stays put.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXGQmY5mHVE at 1:30 and 3:30 I take my foot off the floor to put on the footrest and the bottom doesn't move.


I'll pass . . .


----------



## Polls822 (Nov 4, 2013)

tpcollins said:


> I'll pass . . .


Your loss...these products work as advertised.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

tpcollins said:


> I'll pass . . .


Your choice however I will say for everyone on archery talk to agree 100% on a product that should tell you something. They work and unless you give them a go you won't realize what your missing. I sit on the climbing bar of my summit with my feet on the seat using these straps. The platform doesn't budge. They are hands down one of the best products I have ever purchased.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Kb83 said:


> Your choice however I will say *for everyone on archery talk to agree 100% on a product that should tell you something.* They work and unless you give them a go you won't realize what your missing. I sit on the climbing bar of my summit with my feet on the seat using these straps. The platform doesn't budge. They are hands down one of the best products I have ever purchased.


I second this....


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Polls822 said:


> Your loss...these products work as advertised.


Could be . . . but I'll take my ratchet straps around the bottom of each section every time - never had the biters pull away from the tree with them whether my feet were on the bottom or not, or had either section tip on me. 

A person would have to be insane to think it was ok to take weight off the bottom and have it pull away from the tree, then stand on that platform assuming it will dig right back into place, take weight off, put weight back on, yada yada yada. I may have been born at night but it wasn't last night.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Where's the bottom section going to go? The straps hooked back to the front of the top section prevent it from dropping down the tree. The stand itself prevents it from tipping forward. Where does that section have to go but back into the tree? Never had mine slip after taking weight of the platform. Not once. Plus they work as climbing tethers and can be used to aid in carrying my gear unlike ratchet straps which just add up to another thing to tote around. I don't care what night you were born, I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss a product that can improve your hunt.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

TP:
In the picture you forgot on small detail. The straps take advantage of the hunters body weight. Lets just say the hunter is 200lbs. When standing the hunters weight buries the teeth into the tree with 200pounds of down pressure. Then the hunter sits and lets say for simplicity, puts 125 pounds on the seat and buries the teeth of the top part in the tree. Now they snug down the straps, getting the slack out. When they pick their feet up an additional 75 lbs just went to the top, putting a little slack in the straps. That is why it doesn't pull away from the tree. That is also why after thousands of people using them we haven had a single incident. Understanding how they actually work, shouldn't be a big problem. Its not as complicated as physics or I could have never came up with them so begin with. Just simple leverage.
You sir, are the first to register a complaint against them. My only complaint is yours have plastic buckles which do have a habit of breaking at the least opportune time.
Hunt safe my friend.


----------



## D. Bartholomew (Jan 28, 2011)

My wife is my hunting partner. Since we set up our climbers about 100 yards apart, I am always thinking of her safety (and, of course, mine!).

In my opinion, the THIRD HAND stabilizer straps cannot be seen as anything but beneficial to any climbing tree-stand hunter. After all, they can only make your stand safer. 

If anyone has spent more than a season or two in a climber... you know the owner of this company speaks the truth. Most hunters will, sooner or later, "drop" the tree stand base while climbing (not a good feeling). Most hunters will, sooner or later, lean to the left or right side (to make "the shot") when the excitement starts (although with the Summit seat cinch strap... you can lean out - I feel - safely towards the front.)


Honestly, this is the first year I've heard about these straps. For me, it's better late than never. 


Hunting season starts next month in Virginia. So, speaking for my wife and I... we will both be using the stabilizer straps starting this season. 


Just my experience talking. 



P.S. Right now, I'm on the fence when it comes to the bow holder. When generally just put the recurve(s) on our lap.


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

Installed the Third Hand stabilizer straps on two climbers this weekend. Easy install. These straps made a huge difference in the stability of the climber. The climber felt "locked" in as never before. They flat out work. Worth every penny in my book. Wished I had discovered these earlier. Great product.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

D. Bartholomew said:


> My wife is my hunting partner. Since we set up our climbers about 100 yards apart, I am always thinking of her safety (and, of course, mine!).
> 
> In my opinion, the THIRD HAND stabilizer straps cannot be seen as anything but beneficial to any climbing tree-stand hunter. After all, they can only make your stand safer.
> 
> ...


Recurves are very light but can be a hindrance while on stand, especially when trying to take a nap. LOL


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

TP: 
I thought that since you took the time yesterday to try to show how they would not work, that you would at least try today with your weight on the stand to see if you were right or wrong. Did you try? What did you find out.


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

Jim.............do you have a Harley? if so keep that thing on your side of the road please. I nearly hit you today by big bone church road...goofball


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

No sir: But thanks for not hitting me. Got a Suzuki 1500 Intruder, but wasn't on Big Bone Church Rd.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> TP:
> I thought that since you took the time yesterday to try to show how they would not work, that you would at least try today with your weight on the stand to see if you were right or wrong. Did you try? What did you find out.


I don't need to do any further testing, I would agree that they would be nice while climbing versus the usual single rope/tether. And my issue is not whether they work with your weight on the bottom platform. My issue is with you saying that putting your weight back onto the bottom it will dig back into the tree. I'm sorry but I'm not going to sit in a stand where the bottom is contacting/not contacting the tree based on the weight put on the bottom.



thirdhandman said:


> The Straps are mounted correctly. As you can see, there is no weight on the floor and it is sitting there just fine. *If you put your feet on it, it will go back into the tree. Once you have weight on it and the teeth are in the tree, everything will lock together. *We set our stands all the time and then use the SS Foot Rest which takes both feet off the floor. The base just stays put.


What I find even more unusual is this thread started out on December 5, 2011, eventually died December 12, 2013 with the 287th post, and then you resurrected it on September 1, 2014 just in time for the hunting season. I see why Joe W was annoyed.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

" My issue is with you saying that putting your weight back onto the bottom it will dig back into the tree. I'm sorry but I'm not going to sit in a stand where the bottom is contacting/not contacting the tree based on the weight put on the bottom." 

TP: I did not say that each time you took you foot off the bottom that you had to reset the platform. I think that is an assumption on your part. As stated earlier your weight sets the stand in the tree. The straps just keep everything in place. When standing, the straps pull tight because of your weight pulling down on them. When you sit your weight transfers to the seat relaxing the straps as you sit. Relaxed straps do not pull up. Simple physics as you so eloquently tried to point out.
After years of AT'ers using the Stabilizer Straps without a single person making that complaint, why would you now assume something like this?
Like you say on the rock climbing threads. Ya got to try it for yourself.

"What I find even more unusual is this thread started out on December 5, 2011, eventually died December 12, 2013 with the 287th post, and then you resurrected it on September 1, 2014 just in time for the hunting season. I see why Joe W was annoyed."

Sorry Joe W if I annoyed you. Whack&Stack is a seasoned hunter and well respected on this forum. He totally disagreed with me on this forum. Called our products unnecessary gadgets. I challenged him and this thread was the result of the challenge. Whack&Stack has help our business tremendously with this thread.
Each year new hunters join Archery Talk. Some are familiar with our products but most aren't. Since December 5, 2011 we have added the SS Footrest to our line. This is the best way I know to reach the new people and sell more product. If you have a better way to accomplish this, please enlighten me.


----------



## Polls822 (Nov 4, 2013)

tpcollins said:


> I don't need to do any further testing, I would agree that they would be nice while climbing versus the usual single rope/tether. And my issue is not whether they work with your weight on the bottom platform. My issue is with you saying that putting your weight back onto the bottom it will dig back into the tree. I'm sorry but I'm not going to sit in a stand where the bottom is contacting/not contacting the tree based on the weight put on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> What I find even more unusual is this thread started out on December 5, 2011, eventually died December 12, 2013 with the 287th post, and then you resurrected it on September 1, 2014 just in time for the hunting season. I see why Joe W was annoyed.


Perhaps he resurrected it before hunting season because he wants to provide hunters with common sense the opportunity to keep themselves a bit safer in their stand. Seems like a good thing to do to me.

But hey, try not to make too much noise cranking down those ratchet straps before first light in the morning.


----------



## Grizzlemethis (May 10, 2014)

Everything Ive ever purchased from thirdhand has been quality made and has worked exactly as advertised tbh. Every single person I know thats bought the stabilizer straps for their climber has been impressed. This isnt coming from some sort of fanboi, if it wasnt the case Id be the first person out front telling people not to buy their stuff. Just my .02


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

that was you then, you were on Hathaway weaving all over the road in front of big bone church , you were heading back to your house i assume, i should have just gave you a little love tap.haha


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

hey tp.........im just curious as to how in the hell do you get your climbing tree stand up a tree with out the bottom teeth coming in and out of contact multiple times as you climb up or climb down????????this i have to hear...............


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

hoyttech13 said:


> hey tp.........im just curious as to how in the hell do you get your climbing tree stand up a tree with out the bottom teeth coming in and out of contact multiple times as you climb up or climb down????????this i have to hear...............


Well you're a regular Einstein there aren't you - obviously your fingers can type faster than you can think . . .


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

Another satisfied customer here.

Stabilizer Straps, Bow Rope, Accessory Belt and a Rifle Tow Strap.
All great and would buy again without hesitation


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Originally Posted by tpcollins
What I find even more unusual is this thread started out on December 5, 2011, eventually died December 12, 2013 with the 287th post, and then you resurrected it on September 1, 2014 just in time for the hunting season. I see why Joe W was annoyed.



> What is unusual about that? It's getting close to hunting season and it's time to let as many hunters as possible know about these great products, especially the 'Stabilizer Straps" that work great and makes your stand more stable and safer. I like your signature.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Flatwoodshunter said:


> I like your signature.


I'm registered on probably 35 or so forums, that signature is only used on AT. :wave3:


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

tp...................you pretty much sum yourself up in your signature.......1000's of happy customers and non believers turned believers and you have to be that one guy. instead of bashing anything why don't you either buy one and see what you think. im sure jim would give you your money back if you weren't convinced. or better yet if you just are not convinced just keep your opinions to yourself and move on. go to one of the deer and turkey expos and just check them out in person. .......i have always wondered why you people from Michigan drive like idiots.......now i know why...haha


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

hoyttech13 said:


> tp...................you pretty much sum yourself up in your signature.......1000's of happy customers and non believers turned believers and you have to be that one guy. instead of bashing anything why don't you either buy one and see what you think. im sure jim would give you your money back if you weren't convinced. or better yet if you just are not convinced just keep your opinions to yourself and move on. go to one of the deer and turkey expos and just check them out in person. .......i have always wondered why you people from Michigan drive like idiots.......now i know why...haha


Hey now let's keep that "you people from Michigan" stuff down.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

tpcollins said:


> Well you're a regular Einstein there aren't you - obviously your fingers can type faster than you can think . . .[E]
> 
> Sort of funny. When someone asks a question, instead of answering, you try to insult them because you want to avoid answering the question. How does this help solve anything?


----------



## Polls822 (Nov 4, 2013)

hoyttech13 said:


> instead of bashing anything why don't you either buy one and see what you think. im sure jim would give you your money back if you weren't convinced.


I'd think he'd just buy the thing to try it out and see for himself. With as many happy customers as there are TP would have no problem selling it here in the classifieds if he truly didn't like it (which we all know won't be the case).


----------



## vtmonster (Dec 15, 2011)

Bought the bow holder and the straps before last year.Have been using climbers since they came out and these two products make a huge difference.I was nervous about climbing with the bow in the holder but it does work,for my piece of mind I took the bungie cord that is attached to the backrest seat cushion on the summit viper and wrapped around the bow riser and the frame of the stand.Now the worry of my bow falling is gone,because even if for some reason the bow does come out of the holder it won't fall to the ground.Also like that the straps secures my back pack or other things to the stand when walking in.Turned 5 of my buddies on to these and they were amazed on the difference they made. Great products!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Polls822 said:


> I'd think he'd just buy the thing to try it out and see for himself. With as many happy customers as there are TP would have no problem selling it here in the classifieds if he truly didn't like it (which we all know won't be the case).


I'll give a money back guarantee. If they don't do what I say, send them back . You get the money back.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Curiosity got the best of me so I thought I'd try the straps out again. 1st pic is from 2012, 2nd pic is today. The teeth on the bottom pulled away from the tree before I even had a chance to cinch them down. I didn't have any longer straps so I got out my favorite RATCHET STRAPS. Instead of attaching the bottom RH to the top RH side, I took the bottom RH, wrapped it around the back of the tree and attached it to the top LH. I did the same with the bottom LH around the back to the top RH - shown in the 3rd pic. When I started to ratchet the straps this weird phenomenon occurred - the top cinched in and the teeth on the bottom section dug into the tree! I would think even people living in Rio Linda could grasp this. I agree that climbing with Jim straps up and down the tree is great - I'm just not going to have straps that will pull the bottom teeth away from the tree when weight is removed from the bottom section. I would think once at the top you could unhook the straps (with you safety harness attached to the tree) and reroute them behind the tree and be more secure - ymmv.

AT sure lives up to it's reputation of chastising someone that disagrees with something, doesn't shoot the correct bow, or broadhead, or whatever. There's a lot bigger problems in our country and the world to worry about rather than pizzen and moaning on whether I like these stabilizer straps or not.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Tp
Glad to see you got rid of the plastic buckled straps. Tell you what. Since you want to avoid trying our straps the correct way, go ahead and use your system. Hope you love them enough to package them and try to make a living selling them. Show us how good you are at marketing and sales since you didn't like my approach.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> Tp
> Glad to see you got rid of the plastic buckled straps. Tell you what. Since you want to avoid trying our straps the correct way, go ahead and use your system. Hope you love them enough to package them and try to make a living selling them. Show us how good you are at marketing and sales since you didn't like my approach.


That's really nice Jim . . .


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Nobody has a issue with you disagreeing. I think people have a issue with you saying a product won't work with out ever trying the product itself. He gave you a money back guarantee. What is there to lose by trying them (properly) except having to possibly eat crow? Wouldn't be the first time it has happened with these straps. 

You can't say it doesn't work with out actually using the product its self. I suppose I could go ahead and say that corvettes are slow because I drove a geo metro once. 4 tires, motor, transmittion, windows same thing right?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

ThirdHand is a sponsor & I'm glad it was resurrected. He makes great products that work and they help us on the hunt. Plus it reminded me that I have nephews to buy gifts for. And now a niece into hunting, so cool. Those Kentucky Bowhunter packages have been a big hit with my family (including myself) & friends. And my straps? Oh Im sure if you put them to tight that it can pull the bottom teeth away from the tree. But if a person uses them per instructions they don't pull away. Mine never have one time. Opening day is coming quick!!! Hunt safe!




Flatwoodshunter said:


> Originally Posted by tpcollins
> What I find even more unusual is this thread started out on December 5, 2011, eventually died December 12, 2013 with the 287th post, and then you resurrected it on September 1, 2014 just in time for the hunting season. I see why Joe W was annoyed.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Kb83 said:


> Nobody has a issue with you disagreeing. I think people have a issue with you saying a product won't work with out ever trying the product itself. He gave you a money back guarantee. What is there to lose by trying them (properly) except having to possibly eat crow? Wouldn't be the first time it has happened with these straps.


Using plastic buckle snaps as I did in my testing versus the steel alligator buckles is a moot point since even the plastic buckles were able to pull the teeth away without even being tighten down - and they didn't break! And I am not convinced this is an issue with just the Ol' Man tree stand. If I have to continually maintain significant weight on the bottom platform for them to work, then I have no use for them. I am not going to waste my money for returning the straps *. . . HOWEVER . . .* if someone wants to send me a set and include a return shipping label with them, I'll try them on my stand. And I will post a picture of the results with as large a file possible that will load up and I'll either eat crow or lmao . . . :wink:


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

You have to tighten them down for them to work. If you leave the straps loose it will pull away. I apply firm pressure to the platform while putting my weight on the shooting rail and cinch them down. Never had mine pull away with the summit. I will take a pic when I use it.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

They work amazingly well, and even if they didn't they are worth installing just for how much easier they make packing the stand


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

tpcollins said:


> Using plastic buckle snaps as I did in my testing versus the steel alligator buckles is a moot point since even the plastic buckles were able to pull the teeth away without even being tighten down - and they didn't break! And I am not convinced this is an issue with just the Ol' Man tree stand. If I have to continually maintain significant weight on the bottom platform for them to work, then I have no use for them. I am not going to waste my money for returning the straps *. . . HOWEVER . . .* if someone wants to send me a set and include a return shipping label with them, I'll try them on my stand. And I will post a picture of the results with as large a file possible that will load up and I'll either eat crow or lmao . . . :wink:


TP: Just send me your name and Mailing address. And I'll send you a set. Use them as I show in my instructions and take some pictures as you try them out. Call me if you have any questions. 1-800-339-0232. If they don't work, you haven't lost anything. If the do work exactly as I say then you better have some salt and pepper for the crow.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Kb83 said:


> *You have to tighten them down for them to work.* If you leave the straps loose it will pull away. I apply firm pressure to the platform while putting my weight on the shooting rail and cinch them down. Never had mine pull away with the summit. I will take a pic when I use it.


I find that hard to believe but I'm willing to try anything once . . .


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

lol? 







Love mine. The work great.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

Just let him be the smartest person and do it his way.

I used my climber without the Stabilizer straps a few times and then WITH.
Night and day.
Love them.
Improved packing, climbing and sitting.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

I have been using the stabilizer straps & KY Bowhunter kit now for the last few years... and gotten some for my family & hunting buddies.. and everyone that has them will not go back to using a climber without them!!!

I have never had the lower platform come loose while using the straps... you almost always have your feet/weight on the platform.. even when I have my feet on the foot rest or moving them around to get some blood circulation going. I have had the front of the bottom platform raise up a tad... but nothing to really alarm me!!! You could removed all weight from the bottom platform & you aren't going to move.... I would even wager to say that you could jump up & down in your climber & the stand wouldn't move.. but I will let you try that one yourself!!!

Yes could fashion some of these straps yourself... but why go to the trouble when Jim sells them for such a fair price to begin with???


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Tp
> Glad to see you got rid of the plastic buckled straps. Tell you what. Since you want to avoid trying our straps the correct way, go ahead and use your system. Hope you love them enough to package them and try to make a living selling them. Show us how good you are at marketing and sales since you didn't like my approach.


If I was smart I'd stay out of this. But I gotta ask, what's wrong with the way he did it going around the tree to the opposite side.then it pulls both pieces in.....


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

07commander said:


> If I was smart I'd stay out of this. But I gotta ask, what's wrong with the way he did it going around the tree to the opposite side.then it pulls both pieces in.....


Nothing... but kind of like shooting field points at a broadhead only target... then complaining the the arrows are too hard to pull out... not using the product as intended!!!


----------



## Polls822 (Nov 4, 2013)

tpcollins said:


> I find that hard to believe but I'm willing to try anything once . . .


Then try the free offer Jim gave you. I haven't quite seen a response to that yet. In all seriousness you have nothing to lose but pride that you were wrong. But at the end of the day you'll realize a great product when you see it.


----------



## NYS Archer (Nov 9, 2012)

Keep pushing your goods here Thirdhandman, I bought the package last year and love every thing about it, they are great products.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Polls822 said:


> Then try the free offer Jim gave you. *I haven't quite seen a response to that yet.* In all seriousness you have nothing to lose but pride that you were wrong. But at the end of the day you'll realize a great product when you see it.


I did respond, sorry for not informing you.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

TP:
We mailed them today. Hopefully you will get them before the weekend and be able to try them out.
I personally have only used an Ole man stand a couple times. Just isn't for me. That aside, I do remember that the arms of the stand, did load up and hold the stand up when weight wasn't on the stand. When you put weight on the stand the arms come in and tighten up on the tree some. That might be what is causing some issues. Once you have weight on the stand and have it set properly, it will not come back out.
Try it out at ground level and go up and down just a couple feet. This should be plenty to see it you like it or not. Once you have it figured out, height should not matter.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

thirdhandman said:


> TP:
> We mailed them today. Hopefully you will get them before the weekend and be able to try them out.
> I personally have only used an Ole man stand a couple times. Just isn't for me. That aside, I do remember that the arms of the stand, did load up and hold the stand up when weight wasn't on the stand. When you put weight on the stand the arms come in and tighten up on the tree some. That might be what is causing some issues. Once you have weight on the stand and have it set properly, it will not come back out.
> Try it out at ground level and go up and down just a couple feet. This should be plenty to see it you like it or not. Once you have it figured out, height should not matter.


Now that is what you call stand up customer service right there!!! 

Jim you are definitely one of the good ones!!!


----------



## KillerFudd (Aug 1, 2007)

I got my stabilizer straps in the mail, along with the bow holder. Everything's looks great, but I am curious how everyone packs there summit with the staps. Do you disconnect the straps so the stand is no longer tethered?


----------



## spiggy2 (Jan 12, 2012)

Using my straps and bow holder right now for the first time and let me just tell you there awesome!!!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

KillerFudd said:


> I got my stabilizer straps in the mail, along with the bow holder. Everything's looks great, but I am curious how everyone packs there summit with the staps. Do you disconnect the straps so the stand is no longer tethered?


Killer: It would take me longer to type how to than it does to watch the video. It shows how to install, use and pack. http://thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=13


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

This is with my pack & bibs lashed to my stand to come out of the woods..


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks good Kbacon. That is exactly the way we intended the straps to be used when transporting the stand. The foam in the tubing should help keep it quiet and any water out, keeping it from freezing the tubes.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Jin - I sent the video of my stabilizer strap test that I can't seem to load on AT to the email address in your signature - maybe you can tell me what I did wrong. I'm still trying to figure out how to upload it.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Never give up, try this link on my test . . . 

http://www.crossbownation.com/forum/topic/31974-test/


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

TP... didn't work

You have to upload it to YouTube or another video service


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

KBacon said:


> TP... didn't work
> 
> You have to upload it to YouTube or another video service


I've tried youtube and Photobucket several times and can't upload. I just looked at the link here again and it's fine but maybe because I loaded it with a Mac.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

TP: We tried the video you sent to Thirdhandinc.com and it didn't work either. Got to ask. How did they work for you?


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> TP: We tried the video you sent to Thirdhandinc.com and it didn't work either. Got to ask. How did they work for you?


They were no different than my own plastic buckle straps I used the first time. Evidently they aren't Ol' Man tree stand friendly. If I use the stapes that came with the stand and go around the back of the tree first, then they work fine. Without them it just pulls the bottom teeth away from the tree.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd love to see the video you did. Something is wrong.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> I'd love to see the video you did. Something is wrong.


I might try another video using my iPhone or Sony cam, we'll see. Here is a pic of a Summit stand I think from another thread here on AT and I can see the top tie in point isn't as far out from the tree as my Ol' Man. With mine the angle pulls more horizontal versus pulling vertical . . .


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

TP I don't understand your issue... kinda sounds like you are making an issue out of something that isn't really a problem??? Kinda over thinking things???

One problem I see with your pics is that there is no weight on the stand... also you may try placing the bottom of the straps the next section closer to the mesh platform vs. Right up by the tree...

When using these climbers with the stabilizer straps... putting your weight on the lower section pulls down on the top section giving you a rock solid stand... being able to lean against the upper section safely with no movement... vs. just barely tapping it & the upper section coming loose & falling...

I almost never have all of my weight fully removed from the lower section... but if you do adjust or raise your feet or completely remove all weight from the stand as in your pics... the lower section will raise a bit... even if the teeth did come away from the tree as you describe... the cable is still fully engaged on the tree & the lower platform is suspended from the straps... and as soon as you apply pressure back to the lower section... the hinge & lever action will cause the teeth to bite back into the tree... it's simple physics!!!

Now if you want to take racheteting straps, screws, lag bolts, etc... and permanently affix your stand to the tree... more power to you... but truthfully it's not needed!!!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

TP:
The angle along with the flexible arms are what is making the difference. In the picture shown above, if you put weight on the top stand that would put slack on the straps and the bottom would stay on the tree. If you put weight on the bottom it would stay on the tree. If you have no weight on the stand it will stay right where it is at. To work properly you must have weight on the stand.

Get in the stand. That will bury the teeth into the tree. Sit down on the top and that will bury the teeth. While sitting take the slack out of the straps by snugging down on the straps. Now raise your feet. The weight from the floor is transferring to the top and bending it down more which is putting some slack back in the straps. In the picture above there is no slack in the straps because there is no weight on the stand. Try this and see how they work.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Been about 3 days. I thought TP would have tried adding weight to it by now.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

thirdhandman said:


> Been about 3 days. I thought TP would have tried adding weight to it by now.


Lol... prolly figured out that's how they work!!!


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

If you guys thought I was all concerned about providing info after a couple more days you're wrong. The straps don't work on my Ol' Man like I would expect them to so I was done with this thread, however:




thirdhandman said:


> Been about 3 days. I thought TP would have tried adding weight to it by now.


Adding weight to the bottom platform - well no ***t. 



thirdhandman said:


> TP:
> *To work properly you must have weight on the stand.*


I don't recall that statement in any previous posts nor did I hear it in your video. So in another post where I stated hanging a cinder block off the front of the bottom section would be a good idea then?


My issue is and always has been what happens when weight is taken off the bottom while on stand for whatever reason. Yes, if my feet are on the bottom and I cinch up the straps, both sections are fine. But once I lift my feet off the bottom then the teeth immediately pulls away from the tree . If weight is suppose to be continually applied to the bottom, then I understand but that should be clearly stated. But if I can't shift my feet or take weight off the bottom, then I wouldn't used them without including the straps that Ol' Man originally supplied with the stand that goes around the back of the tree.

I have two email addresses and I was able to send the video from one to another. I did request for someone to PM me their email address and I would send them the video and see if they could upload - I didn't get any takers . . .


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

tp; you emailed it to me and it would not open. 
Try this, sit down, and snug it down with your feet on the floor. After the straps are snug, raise your feet. The weight from your legs and feet are now pulling down more on the top creating slack on the straps and it will stay where it is at.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> Been about 3 days. I thought TP would have tried adding weight to it by now.





tpcollins said:


> I have two email addresses and I was able to send the video from one to another. I did request for someone to PM me their email address and I would send them the video and see if they could upload - I didn't get any takers . . .


If we're keeping track of days, it's been* 4 days* since I asked if someone would PM me their email address and I'd send them my video to see if they could upload it . . .


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

I ordered the stabilizer straps last week for my new summit. Couldn't imagine hunting without them.


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)

Will the ThirdHand bow holder attach to a Lonewolf platform?


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

My straps arrived today. And work great on my Summit specialist


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

KBacon said:


> This is with my pack & bibs lashed to my stand to come out of the woods..


Kbacon, i do the same but also run one loop around both sections of the stand. That way the stand is held even tighter together and secures my gear.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Siouxme said:


> Will the ThirdHand bow holder attach to a Lonewolf platform?


it will attach to the platform.it works much better attached to the seat.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

tpcollins said:


> If we're keeping track of days, it's been* 4 days* since I asked if someone would PM me their email address and I'd send them my video to see if they could upload it . . .


TP you did send it to my email and it didn't open. 
Did you get on the stand, sit down, snug down, then raise your feet? Or is this theory from seeing the stand just hanging without weight. Just hanging there with the straps too tight it will pull away.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Siouxme said:


> Will the ThirdHand bow holder attach to a Lonewolf platform?


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)

Is that the wide? The sit and climb has the folding bars go to the outside of the seating frame. I went ahead and got a holder off of you through Amazon and couldn't get it attached to the seat, as recommended. I've got it on my platform. It holds the bow.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

If you put it on the back side of seat frame with the flat plate on top it should fold down most of the way. Should not present any problem carrying. When its on the platform be sure you have the bow string forward on about a 45 degree angle or you may knock the bow out. It works off a counter balance. The more forward the better it holds.


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the promptness in responding, I believe from past correspondence you believe it's best to have the holder attached to the seat. I will try to move it there tonight. Good luck this season!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Siouxme: You are correct. the further the bow is leaned forward the better it holds. On the floor it has to be to much up right to reach and will not hold as well.


----------



## comer44883 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just a quick question. How well do the bow holders work with a bow that has wider limbs? Or spilt limbs like pse. Still good? If so I'm ordering after I get off work.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

The only thing i wish was done for the bow holder is if the s shape starting at thr base was equal in length as the top where is s ends. Just more room for contact and makes me feel better. Other then that. Works well


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

comer44883 said:


> Just a quick question. How well do the bow holders work with a bow that has wider limbs? Or spilt limbs like pse. Still good? If so I'm ordering after I get off work.


Works well for me on PSE, Bear, High Country Split Limb Bows. Unless your bow is even wider it should be fine.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

itr2000 said:


> The only thing i wish was done for the bow holder is if the s shape starting at thr base was equal in length as the top where is s ends. Just more room for contact and makes me feel better. Other then that. Works well


I know how you feel, I felt the same way, that is why the short side is wider than a bow's limbs. We designed the bow holder so the bottom part is a little longer than the top to make it easier to get in and out.


----------



## dbowhntr (Jan 7, 2004)

Just curious, I have an older summit bow holder that looks exactly the same as the third hand holder I just got. Did he make them for summit at one time?


----------



## comer44883 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thirdhandman who do you use to ship? Usps or ups. Just ordered straps and a bow holder just wanna know which truck to look out for lol


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

dbowhntr said:


> Just curious, I have an older summit bow holder that looks exactly the same as the third hand holder I just got. Did he make them for summit at one time?


Several years ago we made them for Summit. When the new owners took over they ordered 5000 but wanted me to lower the cost to them to a point I wasn't able to make money. That is when they took it to China.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

comer44883 said:


> Thirdhandman who do you use to ship? Usps or ups. Just ordered straps and a bow holder just wanna know which truck to look out for lol


The default setting is for the US postal service because smaller shipments are less expensive with USPS. If you changed it we will ship UPS.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Ttt for the newer members.


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

Just picked up the stabilizer straps and the bow holder- very nice.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the order Mike. Just wait till you actually try them out. You're gonna like the way they work!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

TP: Its been a while and was wondering if you ever actually tried to hunt using the stabilizer straps on the Ole Man stand?


----------



## W00DSWALKER (Oct 3, 2014)

Good review and pictures from the original poster. This is my first year hunting from a climber, a Summit Titan. My relatively short experience in it so far has shown it to be a solid stand, but needing a few improvements. One was a better way to secure the upper half of the stand when I was in place to start hunting. The other was something better than a random branch to hold my bow. Based off of this thread (and some others on AT), I ordered the Kentucky Bowhunter's Package from Thirdhand. I think this will be exactly what I need for bowhunting from my stand. 

And while not archery related, I also ordered a Thirdhand Treestand Gun Hoist for firearms season, because it looks to be the slickest way to hoist a rifle into the stand I've seen.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

You bought good Made in the USA accessories. >>>>------------------------> *Congrats! * I hope to get to use mine again this week. First time this season. Do you have his foot rest? Take a pillow with ya. lol




W00DSWALKER said:


> Good review and pictures from the original poster. This is my first year hunting from a climber, a Summit Titan. My relatively short experience in it so far has shown it to be a solid stand, but needing a few improvements. One was a better way to secure the upper half of the stand when I was in place to start hunting. The other was something better than a random branch to hold my bow. Based off of this thread (and some others on AT), I ordered the Kentucky Bowhunter's Package from Thirdhand. I think this will be exactly what I need for bowhunting from my stand.
> 
> And while not archery related, I also ordered a Thirdhand Treestand Gun Hoist for firearms season, because it looks to be the slickest way to hoist a rifle into the stand I've seen.


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

Bought 2 more bow holders and 5 more Kentucky bow ropes this morning. I get grouchy when I realize I climbed into a stand that I had not yet rigged with Jim's products.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Thanks there Spurlucky. Hunt safe today so you can hunt again tomorrow.:wink:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

W00DSWALKER said:


> Good review and pictures from the original poster. This is my first year hunting from a climber, a Summit Titan. My relatively short experience in it so far has shown it to be a solid stand, but needing a few improvements. One was a better way to secure the upper half of the stand when I was in place to start hunting. The other was something better than a random branch to hold my bow. Based off of this thread (and some others on AT), I ordered the Kentucky Bowhunter's Package from Thirdhand. I think this will be exactly what I need for bowhunting from my stand.
> 
> And while not archery related, I also ordered a Thirdhand Treestand Gun Hoist for firearms season, because it looks to be the slickest way to hoist a rifle into the stand I've seen.


So woodstalker: Have you put them through the test run yet?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Lammas said:


> lol?
> View attachment 2037280
> 
> Love mine. The work great.


lammas: That is a good looking stand. Is it a custom summit?


----------



## W00DSWALKER (Oct 3, 2014)

thirdhandman said:


> So woodstalker: Have you put them through the test run yet?


I have indeed, and most of the Thirdhand products I received are now indispensable parts of my climber kit. The bowholder is very solid and well made, and I can't imagine bowhunting without it now. During the offseason I think I'll take it apart and paint the shiny aluminum plates with some OD green or brown rustoleum. The stabilizer straps are a slick fix to keeping the upper half stable. I'll never go up in a climber again without a pair. The Gun Hoist is also a must have for my firearms. I like how it protects the crown of the barrel while still allowing me to hoist it butt first. The accessory strap is very handy to keep my items organized while I'm up in the stand. I haven't had a chance to try out the bow sling clip at this point, so I can't comment. 

One question - do you have an estimate as to how much weight I should hang from each clip and the entire accessory strap as a whole? I double on the clips to hang my pack, as it weighs about 20 pounds. I'm a little nervous hanging my pack, quiver and binoculars from the strap, as I'd hate to have the strap let go and drop the whole lot to the ground. I've done it all season, but I've started thinking maybe I should carry a separate strap to hang the pack and save the accessory strap for smaller items.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

WW: Glad to hear you like the prodcuts so far. Thank you for your review.
The strap is so wide on back packs and can spread the hooks. If you tie a loop out of string or even a zip tie loop on the top of your backpack and use them to hang the backpack, the hooks will hold 20 pounds each. We tested it by hanging 4 bowling balls on a tree all winter.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

itr2000 said:


> The only thing i wish was done for the bow holder is if the s shape starting at thr base was equal in length as the top where is s ends. Just more room for contact and makes me feel better. Other then that. Works well


The longer part was designed to be on the bottom so it makes it a little easier to put the bow in the holder. The holder itself is wider than any bow currently manufactured. If the trend was bows are getting wider we would increase size. But since most bows are getting narrower and lighter, we don't want to increase the weight of the holder.


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

are you going to that big shindig in harrisburg in febuary?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

*Yellowdog: Absolutely, if your are speaking of this one. http://www.greatamericanoutdoorshow.org/ February 7 - 15 2015 Third Hand Archery Booth is booth 919*


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

thirdhandman said:


> *Yellowdog: Absolutely, if your are speaking of this one. http://www.greatamericanoutdoorshow.org/ February 7 - 15 2015 Third Hand Archery Booth is booth 919*


See you there Jim


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Tacks: Looking forward to seeing ya. We will be at Hamburg March 5 - 8 booth 148 if you miss Harrisburg.http://www.eriepromotions.com/Sport/Wny/default.aspx


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I should be at both


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

flinginairos said:


> I really need to get one of those bow holders! That is one thing I HATE about stand hunting. I am always afraid a deer will come in while I am climbing up or down and I will miss my chance. It would be nice to have the bow ready at all times. Great review!


Climbing with a bow is a no no. End of discussion for me. Climbing is climbing, shooting while climbing is a good way to end up on the ground. Besides, most climbing is done outside of anytime to shoot. It also shifts weight away from the center of the stand, something vital to security.

I also don't take things that can't do double duty, straps are nice, but I use a climbing rope for just about everything and it does everything. Straps would just be added weight and something else in what should be made as simple as possible to avoid confusion. They're neon black to boot, something else I don't care for in a hunting situation.

Just my .02 no offense intended. I look things over, run them through past experiences and out pops my take on it. If anything is taken from this let it be the comment about keeping weight in the center. Even when I'm stepping around on a stand I'm consciously keeping the weight in the center as close to the tree as possible. That's from decades of climbing up, down, on and off ladders with items. If you don't the next thing you know what was under you is gone.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nodog: Giving a review without trying serves little purpose. I picked Whack & Stack because he is an older member who is pretty well respected. He was being quite negative about climbing with a bow and didn't need anything to make his stand secure.. I figured if it helped him at 6'6 and 360 lbs. It would help most on here. It is quiet obvious you didn't even read the first post all the way through. Whack & Stack climbs with his bow now and uses our stabilizer straps.
This thread was started a couple years ago. Many AT'ers who never climbed with their bow or used stabilizer straps are now doing it every day. While it is not for everybody, there are plenty who have tried it and like it.:mg:


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Easily the most practical accessories I have ever purchased for hunting. No gimmicks or hidden cameras either folks just great products that work period!!!


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

thirdhandman said:


> Nodog: Giving a review without trying serves little purpose. .:mg:


Nothing new under the sun, I didn't say I had no back ground to speak from. Like most things we can learn from the past or keep repeating it. My past with using products is the filter I run things through. Like I said it's just my .02 

I also don't add anything to a stand that could get in my way of movement, nothing attached to the base even though I do have stirrups on a summit.

I never look at anything as a waste because I use everything as a learning experience. Some are just more expensive than others. Hunting items are at the top of the list. 

Carry on, guys like it. Be careful, no one stands around long when a salesman argues with a potential customer. Best to just thank them for an honest opinion and move on letting others come to the conclusions about the customers views. Most will just forget all about it unless it goes on. I have a background in sales as well.

Truth be told, the best advice for anyone that size is to stay on the ground. Again no offense, lot of things I can't do he can. There isn't a stand out there rated for people that size and the rating that is used isn't (I've been told) not the accepted rule of x3, it's x2. Meaning what normally breaks at 3x the rated load breaks at 2x the rated load. Couple that with how or what is being rated (on a ladder it's a rung) there's just too much against someone that size in a stand.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nothing new under the sun? So please tell us all what did you use in your past that would allow you to climb with your bow. And by the way some hunters go in during grey light, some hunters climb down in the morning before lunch. some hunters climb in their stand after lunch till dark. So we all don't hunt like you do sir.
What have you used in your past to keep your stand quiet while carrying, together and not lose the bottom while climbing and to stabilize your stand while hunting. Obtw our straps are olive green not neon black. 
BTW I'm not arguing with you nodog. Just simply questioning your response and pointing out where you are obviously missing something.
PS better be smiling when telling Whack & Stack to stay on the ground.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nodog I think you might have that filter clogged with excess troll spray. How can you possibly sell anything with the negative attitude?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> Nodog I think you might have that filter clogged with excess troll spray. How can you possibly sell anything with the negative attitude?


If he was sprayed himself with Anti troll spray he would disappear. Carry on Jim, continue to do what you do and make fine products that real hunters appreciate.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks hoosier. 25,000 views 400 plus decent post, then noclue nodog. Oh well! can't please everybody.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I couldnt agree more DanF. I will add that Thirdhandman has taught me a thing or two with those accessories. Some I would have never thought to try but I was blind and now I see. 





DanF said:


> Easily the most practical accessories I have ever purchased for hunting. No gimmicks or hidden cameras either folks just great products that work period!!!


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> *Yellowdog: Absolutely, if your are speaking of this one. http://www.greatamericanoutdoorshow.org/ February 7 - 15 2015 Third Hand Archery Booth is booth 919*


lol, You mean the big flea market ?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

pope125 said:


> lol, You mean the big flea market ?


pope125: You have evidently not been since the NRA took over. They have gun manufacturers, bow manufacturers, treestand manufacturers outfitters. I have never seen any of them at a flee market. You sir! have absolutely no clue.


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

Jim I have season number two under the belt with your Kentucky Bowhunter package. I've converted many of my hunting buddies to using your products. Some of them, like nodog, simply aren't open minded about new things. I climb with my bow and I've even had the top of my stand drop to my feet when it slipped out of my hands and the bow DID NOT fall out. Actually it's happened twice on the same slick tree and the bow stayed put. I hunt from many different trees and I couldn't possibly imagine having to screw a bow holder into all of them. I've developed my own little system to set up my stand before I climb and it takes no extra time than if I was not using any of your products. I like to stand a lot when I'm in the tree and I feel completely safe knowing the top isn't going to move if I happen to bump it.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

Jim, been using your products for years, the bow holder is my favorite archery accessory, and the stab straps are a Must have for anybody using a climber, I switched out my LW straps for yours and the stand is way more stable than it was before. Crazy as I am, I have backups of each.
Thank you for such great products and great quality.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> pope125: You have evidently not been since the NRA took over. They have gun manufacturers, bow manufacturers, treestand manufacturers outfitters. I have never seen any of them at a flee market. You sir! have absolutely no clue.


I've been there the last 20 years , and yes I was there last year . And yes it was a little better. Couldn't care two ****'s about the guns. 80% OF THE GAGETS SOLD THERE ARE JUNK !!


----------



## chipper (Mar 3, 2006)

I have most of Jims product and am pleased with all of them and the two I like the best is the stabilizer straps and the bow holder. I tell everyone they need to at least get the straps


----------



## missionman44 (Jul 3, 2008)

Absolutely love my stabilizer straps


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

pope125 said:


> I've been there the last 20 years , and yes I was there last year . And yes it was a little better. Couldn't care two ****'s about the guns. 80% OF THE GAGETS SOLD THERE ARE JUNK !!


Pope evidently it isn't a show for you and that is fine. I'll give you $20 if you can tell me of a hunting show that is open to the public and has more exhibitors than Harrisburg without the flea market crap in it. No pots and pans, sham wows no jewelry.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> Pope evidently it isn't a show for you and that is fine. I'll give you $20 if you can tell me of a hunting show that is open to the public and has more exhibitors than Harrisburg without the flea market crap in it. No pots and pans, sham wows no jewelry.


Most of the people that go to Harrisburg are a bunch of tire kickers, and that comes from a bunch of exhibitors I know personally. Thats why I love the Dallas , and LasVegas SCI conventions . Keep the $20 I don't need your money .


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

So now you are going to attack the people who go to the show. lol There are not near the number of exhibitors at SCI. I will agree that SCI has more high dollar products.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> So now you are going to attack the people who go to the show. lol There are not near the number of exhibitors at SCI. I will agree that SCI has more high dollar products.


Don't put words in my mouth, never said one word about the people . other than there tire kickers, take it for what its worth .


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Whatta ya know, a fight on AT...


----------



## willy boy (Jan 28, 2013)

Wait till you drop the bow


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Pope: The exhibitors you know are probably mostly outfitters. And yes people look, but then realize they can't afford, so now the outfitter calls them tire kickers. Not everyone can afford Safari club outfitters. Safari club itself is high dollar which the average Joe can't afford.
How many Treestand companies go to Vegas. How many people selling Bow equipment. This is an archery site and most of its members are interested in archery. Harrisburg has one room with just archery. These are two totally different shows and yes Harrisburg has more venders and 9 days. I'll keep my $20.
Pope the harrisburg flea market isn't for you, that is fine. There are thousands of hunters that have a different taste for exhibits than you.:focus:


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

willy boy said:


> Wait till you drop the bow


Ive been bowhunting for close to 40 years , never dropped or had my bow fall of of a hanger. So no I don't need to buy his products.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> Pope: The exhibitors you know are probably mostly outfitters. And yes people look, but then realize they can't afford, so now the outfitter calls them tire kickers. Not everyone can afford Safari club outfitters. Safari club itself is high dollar which the average Joe can't afford.
> How many Treestand companies go to Vegas. How many people selling Bow equipment. This is an archery site and most of its members are interested in archery. Harrisburg has one room with just archery. These are two totally different shows and yes Harrisburg has more venders and 9 days. I'll keep my $20.
> Pope the harrisburg flea market isn't for you, that is fine. There are thousands of hunters that have a different taste for exhibits than you.:focus:


If your for and Outfitter, first thing you do is a little research before you make yourself look like and ass. Obviously you know nothing about SCI AND WHAT THEY DO AND WHAT THEY STAND FOR. And FYI I don't go to shows to buy equipment . I go to the ATA show and know whats out there that coming year. And I think most of the exhibitors I know think the days are to long and after 5 days they had enough . I don't go to the Harrisburg show not to buy products, I go to see The Outfitters i hunted with in the past and some friends .


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

pope125 said:


> If your for and Outfitter, first thing you do is a little research before you make yourself look like and ass. Obviously you know nothing about SCI AND WHAT THEY DO AND WHAT THEY STAND FOR. And FYI I don't go to shows to buy equipment . I go to the ATA show and know whats out there that coming year. And I think most of the exhibitors I know think the days are to long and after 5 days they had enough . I don't go to the Harrisburg show not to buy products, I go to see The Outfitters i hunted with in the past and some friends .



Dear Pope,

Please try to be more likeable and less generally obnoxious if possible. 

Thanks,

Everyone


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

AmishArcher said:


> Dear Pope,
> 
> Please try to be more likeable and less generally obnoxious if possible.
> 
> ...


This is America is it not ?


----------



## BHSM (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a API Grand Slam Magnum Supreme and a Summit Titan. I put the straps and bow holder on both. Also put his foot rest on the API. I have the factory rest on the Titan but will be taking it off and putting the THA rest on it. All the products from THA have done everything that he says they will do. The straps have given me much more confidence in the stability of the stands. The bow holder is excellent and as noted, I am taking the factory foot rest off of the Titan and putting the THA footrest on. I just personally like it better for the adjustability to make it fit me. Another very satisfied customer.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

pope125 said:


> This is America is it not ?


It certainly is, but you're the one who called 3rd hand an ass for not agreeing with your viewpoint... I'm just saying, you're picking a fight and making yourself look pretty childish, over an issue that isn't even one worth arguing over.

but your call, feel free to have at it.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

AmishArcher said:


> It certainly is, but you're the one who called 3rd hand an ass for not agreeing with your viewpoint... I'm just saying, you're picking a fight and making yourself look pretty childish, over an issue that isn't even one worth arguing over.
> 
> but your call, feel free to have at it.


Great post


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

thirdhandman said:


> Nothing new under the sun? So please tell us all what did you use in your past that would allow you to climb with your bow. And by the way some hunters go in during grey light, some hunters climb down in the morning before lunch. some hunters climb in their stand after lunch till dark. So we all don't hunt like you do sir.
> What have you used in your past to keep your stand quiet while carrying, together and not lose the bottom while climbing and to stabilize your stand while hunting. Obtw our straps are olive green not neon black.
> BTW I'm not arguing with you nodog. Just simply questioning your response and pointing out where you are obviously missing something.
> PS better be smiling when telling Whack & Stack to stay on the ground.


First my stand is separated by the ergo mat I have attached to the base, cut and stitched to the base, metal to metal never happens. The top is a LW hand climber and the bottom the best bottom ever made a NS tree cat archer. The top just sit on the mat, my pack on top of that and one bungee keeping it together. Because the bottom is what it is I can walk right up to the tree and in one move the entire thing sits attached to the tree like table.

Pack is set down with bow attached to the rope, top is attached to the tree and everything is ready to climb. The rope is secure to the base and top and used to secure the stand to tree once climbed. I pull the 2 up after attaching an adjustable buckle strap with hooks to the tree, it's kept in my hand warmer. Quiver is a shoulder type also with a buckle strap and can hang anywhere I want.

It's a routine that I've perfected over the years, I've tried other things.

AND SINCE YOU INSIST ON GOING ON IV'E BEEN CLIMBING AND WORKING OFF OF THINGS FOR ALMOST 3 DECADES AND HAD MY SHARE OF EXPERIENCES UP THERE.

How about you salesman?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

"It's a routine that I've perfected over the years, I've tried other things."

Nodog: It is obvious that you have created the perfect solution. Since you have past sales experience it is a shame you keep it to yourself. Why not package it, pay for a sponsorship on AT and sell it *on your own thread.*


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Each to his own I guess but the stabalizer straps are just awesome, and I am just now realizing the "climb with the bow in the bow holder" thing is great as well. I also like his pull up rope as when you use his method it is tangle free. 

Great stuff Jim. Wish I had given it an honest look a lot sooner.


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

pope125 said:


> If your for and Outfitter, first thing you do is a little research before you make yourself look like and ass. Obviously you know nothing about SCI AND WHAT THEY DO AND WHAT THEY STAND FOR. And FYI I don't go to shows to buy equipment . I go to the ATA show and know whats out there that coming year. And I think most of the exhibitors I know think the days are to long and after 5 days they had enough . I don't go to the Harrisburg show not to buy products, I go to see The Outfitters i hunted with in the past and some friends .


I apologize for butting into this conservation but I think I need a point of clarification.
You clearly have a poor opinion of the "Lower" classes of people, you refer to us as "Tire Kickers" but if you go theses shows and you aren't a seller, nor do you purchase items. This make you a tire kicker, you clearly state that you go to see the new gadgets and to meet up with old friends. I am sorry but you are also, just a "Tire Kicker" with the rest of us. 

GRIM


----------



## skezskoz (Oct 2, 2012)

Simply amazing to see some of the ignorance in this thread. If you've never tried their products, and have no interest in doing so, why are you here? 

I started using both the bow holder and the stabilizer straps this past year and love both products. Clearly the company prioritizes customer service as Jim is here sifting through your drivel to help the people who have actual questions. 

Some people will always find a way to b!tch. Jim, looking forward to meeting you in Harrisburg.


----------



## dowhatta (Aug 27, 2004)

I got your bowholder just before Christmas and had it mounted on my Summit Broadhead Backpacker in less than 5 minutes. I'll be headed to the woods this weekend to see how it works out for a good sit. My stand is an open front, so I'll probably still use a pull-up rope. I have to say, the holder mounted easily, didn't interfere with the stand folding down to packing position and seems very nice and solid. It'll be nice getting my bow off my lap occasionally.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

I dont think the top part being equal in length as the bottom makes putting the bow in easier nor do i believe it saves more time. I still prefer equal lengths for better contact. Just my opinion. When i put my bow on, there is less than half an inch sticking out and the end piece curves already. The bottom is made well and sticks far enough but i still like the top piece longer. Just safer and more secure in my book. The timing to remove the bow compared to my security isnt great enough for me to see it made that much shorter.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

skezskoz said:


> Simply amazing to see some of the ignorance in this thread. If you've never tried their products, and have no interest in doing so, why are you here?
> 
> I started using both the bow holder and the stabilizer straps this past year and love both products. Clearly the company prioritizes customer service as Jim is here sifting through your drivel to help the people who have actual questions.
> 
> Some people will always find a way to b!tch. Jim, looking forward to meeting you in Harrisburg.


I just gave my .02 and tried to do it politely. As far as why anyone's here, if you want private conversation with only invited guests use pm.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Subscribing for later, I have a the bow holder at the house (have yet to put it on), but the one reason I don't use my Summit Viper much is it feels unsteady when climbing and unsteady once I'm up in the tree as it moves when I move or stand. The straps seem like they'll fix that problem so I'm looking at ordering a set. Solid review


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

BGagner: If the stabilizer straps are used as shown in the video, it will definitely make your stand more solid. If they don't make it more solid send them back for a full refund.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

BGagner said:


> Subscribing for later, I have a the bow holder at the house (have yet to put it on), but the one reason I don't use my Summit Viper much is it feels unsteady when climbing and unsteady once I'm up in the tree as it moves when I move or stand. The straps seem like they'll fix that problem so I'm looking at ordering a set. Solid review


You are going to be VERY happy with your climber once these straps are on it


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

BGagner said:


> Subscribing for later, I have a the bow holder at the house (have yet to put it on), but the one reason I don't use my Summit Viper much is it feels unsteady when climbing and unsteady once I'm up in the tree as it moves when I move or stand. The straps seem like they'll fix that problem so I'm looking at ordering a set. Solid review


The straps are awesome. They lock the seat piece down rock solid. Have them on two. Limbers and ordered 3rd set for a buddy


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Mitch: Glad you like them. And thank you for help spreading the word.


----------



## bubba g (Jan 1, 2015)

got my bow holder, and safety straps in the mail today... 

have not had a chance to try them yet, but they are definitely well made products...


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Bubba g: Have you had a chance to try them out yet?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Been a lot of newbies in the past year. TTT


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

I have 2 bow holders, one on a lone wolf alpha and one on a treewalker. I also have the stabilizer straps and the footrest for the treewalker. The treewalker has its own footrest but I have a feeling the thirdhand footrest will take comfort to the next level.

I wish I could get a 3rd bow holder but I don't think the bow holder will work on this new Millennium microlite stand I have, at least not putting it on the seat and as small as the platform is I don't think I want it on the stand platform.


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

The straps are literally like a seat belt and will straight up save your life by preventing a disaster


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

MN Doe Hunter said:


> I have 2 bow holders, one on a lone wolf alpha and one on a treewalker. I also have the stabilizer straps and the footrest for the treewalker. The treewalker has its own footrest but I have a feeling the thirdhand footrest will take comfort to the next level.
> 
> I wish I could get a 3rd bow holder but I don't think the bow holder will work on this new Millennium microlite stand I have, at least not putting it on the seat and as small as the platform is I don't think I want it on the stand platform.


Millennium uses a rip stop material for their seat. If the bow holder is attached to the outside corner of the seat it will work great. Turn the bow holder upside down. Put the bottom plate on top of the outside rail corner. Heat two screws and melt a hole for the screws to go through the seat. Run the screws from the top down and connect to the mounting bracket as shown in htis picture. You will love it.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Got a few calls while in the hospital re this thread. Here ya go guys.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Hope you don't mind. Just trying to reach out to some of the newer members from the past 5 years.


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

thirdhandman said:


> Hope you don't mind. Just trying to reach out to some of the newer members from the past 5 years.


i got your straps and bow holder a couple weeks ago. I’ve always seen alot of talk on here. Figured it was time to give it a go. Excited to get in the woods with them this season. I’ve used similar straps in the past, so i know i’ll enjoy those. The bow holder will be completely new to me, however!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Mike for your support. Your time spent in the woods this year will be much better. Having a treestand feel like it is bolted to the tree gives the hunter much more confidence. If used properly it gives the hunter the ability to lean against the rail to shoot behind the tree. Putting the bow on the top rail leaning forward keeps the bow in a position that one only has to reach a few inches to grab the handle. It also keeps the bow from blowing in the breeze.
Enjoy my friend. Hunt safe so you can enjoy hunting again.


----------



## Jerry Goff (Jul 13, 2006)

We have been using these products from Third Hand Archery for many years with my Mini Vertical Crossbow Pro Staff and they work very well, including the bow holders that hold our bows at desired positions in the trees.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Jerry, That looks like one of the targets we used at the 2017 ATA show. That must have withstood thousands of shots already. Are you still on the original skin?


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I bought a used Cougar Claw climbing stand from Jim this winter and have been sprucing it up over the past month or so for fall hunting season. It is almost done, as I just got done giving a new Third Hand bow holder a shot of black spray paint to cover the aluminum mount. A day to dry and then some flat green misted over the black and then to cure a bit in the sun. By the time I am done, ol' Jim won't hardly recognize it.


----------



## Jerry Goff (Jul 13, 2006)

thirdhandman said:


> Jerry, That looks like one of the targets we used at the 2017 ATA show. That must have withstood thousands of shots already. Are you still on the original skin?



Yes, and I have not turned around yet, 3 more years on this side and it be about time.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Alaska at heart said:


> I bought a used Cougar Claw climbing stand from Jim this winter and have been sprucing it up over the past month or so for fall hunting season. It is almost done, as I just got done giving a new Third Hand bow holder a shot of black spray paint to cover the aluminum mount. A day to dry and then some flat green misted over the black and then to cure a bit in the sun. By the time I am done, ol' Jim won't hardly recognize it.
> 
> View attachment 7440047


Alaska: You got a great deal on that stand. You will realize that once you hunt with it. It hangs much quicker, easier and quieter than your Summits. It climbs much easier and quieter as it opens up much wider when tilted than the Summits do. Adjusting it on the fly is safe and simple to do. Decked out with the Third Hand Archery products you will only need one more thing. A motion detector to wake you when the deer comes in. lol  Enjoy it, my friend.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Gonna be needing more of those fine straps. I'll be ordering those and more of the target bags. the target bags make great gifts to fellow archers and i can use another one myself for the cabin. Tis the season to get ready to rumble. And most importantly Jim i hope your feeling better these days


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Feeling great sir! thank you. Just had eye surgery and looking good so far. As an AT'er You can call me when buying multiple items and I will discount and give you some of the old-fashioned Ky. math. We like taking care of the Military, first responders, and AT'ers.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

May be out of season but ttt anyway for great gear


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey thanks DBL. A little closer to September and it does pretty good.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

If nothing else it reminds me that I need to order another one of your awesome target bags. 3d is gonna be cranking up and i need to add one to my range for another yardage bag. I still never even came close to wearing one out. Awesome product.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Hunters and Target shooters alike. Once i started using these Rag Bags I've never had to 👉 replace a practice target. I have however added some to my range but never wore one out. Love em. And you'll appreciate dealing Third Hand Archery and his line of products for our sport. Super guy indeed!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

DBLlung If ya get a chance, take a picture and post it of the rag bag range.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll do that. Need some better weather up here first.


----------

